# 2019 Wisconsin Morel Season



## avngal (Mar 18, 2013)

Well, the anticipation has begun. Please post your Wisconsin shroom hopes, your finds and any crazy fun right here!


----------



## tommyjosh (Feb 23, 2017)

avngal said:


> View attachment 12192
> Well, the anticipation has begun. Please post your Wisconsin shroom hopes, your finds and any crazy fun right here!


gonna try sw Wisconsin this year up an down the hills all the way up the Mississippi.


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

tommyjosh said:


> gonna try sw Wisconsin this year up an down the hills all the way up the Mississippi.





tommyjosh said:


> gonna try sw Wisconsin this year up an down the hills all the way up the Mississippi.





avngal said:


> View attachment 12192
> Well, the anticipation has begun. Please post your Wisconsin shroom hopes, your finds and any crazy fun right here!



Bangalore, glad to see you back, I always enjoy your posts & look forward to hearing of your aventure’s this season. Good luck -Enjoy!


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

Old Elm said:


> Bangalore, glad to see you back, I always enjoy your posts & look forward to hearing of your aventure’s this season. Good luck -Enjoy!


avngal, not Bangalore!! Stupid spell check, not even close.


----------



## freeflow581 (May 3, 2013)

you guys got it bad. it is 20 below zero outside and you are thinking morels.

I hope not to miss too much of the season. I will be in Argentina and Chile the beginning of May.

Happy New year to youz !

saw these morels in Milwaukee last weekend. (none were at the domes )


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

freeflow581 said:


> you guys got it bad. it is 20 below zero outside and you are thinking morels.
> 
> I hope not to miss too much of the season. I will be in Argentina and Chile the beginning of May.
> 
> ...


freeflow581, good to see your still top side. Don’t worry about getting back from South America in time for the early season, just ping me the coordinates for all your favorite spots & I’ll cover em for ya! 
Just the kind of guy I am.


----------



## freeflow581 (May 3, 2013)

Old Elm said:


> freeflow581, good to see your still top side. Don’t worry about getting back from South America in time for the early season, just ping me the coordinates for all your favorite spots & I’ll cover em for ya!
> Just the kind of guy I am.


so nice of you......will post the coordinates and have a race !

my spots have code names. "Alpine" has been a producer of hundreds per year for the last decade or so. Oddly enough I grew up near this spot and played in that small woods as a kid. probably stomped them when I was young and naive. 

RobinHood is another spot that has produced, but is slim pickens last few years. But "Hangar" is my top spot and produces many pounds per year. 

good luck with the coordinates


----------



## JJ4 (Mar 3, 2018)

Will the extreme cold we just experienced hurt the morel season?


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

JJ4 said:


> Will the extreme cold we just experienced hurt the morel season?


Nope. 
Just hope the frost comes out so spring rains can soak in.


----------



## JJ4 (Mar 3, 2018)

Old Elm said:


> Nope.
> Just hope the frost comes out so spring rains can soak in.


Thanks! Cant wait to get out there.


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

JJ4 said:


> Thanks! Cant wait to get out there.


Start scouting new spots now, it’s s good time to find new spots.


----------



## br5 (Apr 4, 2016)

avngal said:


> View attachment 12192
> Well, the anticipation has begun. Please post your Wisconsin shroom hopes, your finds and any crazy fun right here!


What a beautiful picture. WI and MN are my go to states. Hills and elms, can't wait.


----------



## br5 (Apr 4, 2016)

freeflow581 said:


> you guys got it bad. it is 20 below zero outside and you are thinking morels.
> 
> I hope not to miss too much of the season. I will be in Argentina and Chile the beginning of May.
> 
> ...


Had to do a double take, originally thought picture was of what's in jar. Thought mine never look like that?


----------



## br5 (Apr 4, 2016)

Old Elm said:


> Start scouting new spots now, it’s s good time to find new spots.


I'd love to be in the woods early to find that fresh dead elm that's tucked away in a valley that's difficult to get to. But a mere 500 miles separates me from doing that. I know the areas I hunt pretty well and GPS allows me to go in without much worry of finding my way back to the car. I have those spots that really produced years ago as way points, but I've found that the dead elms come and go so I spend my first day finding the line and then go to the topo maps for like sides of hills and elevation. I find and hunt completely new areas every years and now have several old spots that I haven't visited in two or three years. I still enjoy road hunting elms, even when season is long gone.


----------



## morelsxs (Oct 25, 2012)

Road hunting elms can be dangerous to your health! I road hunt year round as well for trees (standing, fallen, logged), hunting spots, berry patches, creeks, shrooms and more; many close calls that say I need to be payin' attention to the road.  Actually thinkin' of using some modern technology this year to mark spots/GPS rather than my notebook!  Better to find the exact spot rather than general location . . .


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

morelsxs said:


> Road hunting elms can be dangerous to your health! I road hunt year round as well for trees (standing, fallen, logged), hunting spots, berry patches, creeks, shrooms and more; many close calls that say I need to be payin' attention to the road.  Actually thinkin' of using some modern technology this year to mark spots/GPS rather than my notebook!  Better to find the exact spot rather than general location . . .


Road hunting can cause traffic slow downs too, somebody up ahead in this picture must be gauking @ a dead Elm!


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)




----------



## adriana (Mar 26, 2014)

avngal said:


> View attachment 12192
> Well, the anticipation has begun. Please post your Wisconsin shroom hopes, your finds and any crazy fun right here!


Georgia hunter here, wondering when I should schedule a visit to my brother in LaCrosse? First week of June?


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1 (Apr 1, 2017)

3rd week of May


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

Shroomtrooper 1 said:


> 3rd week of May


Better go with that Adriana, the morel master has spoken. 
Good to hear from ya trooper. 
LaCross is an awesome area too!


----------



## WisconsinMorels (Mar 14, 2019)

I'm looking forward to it. Won't be long now. Hope everyone has had a great winter. About time for spring to finally... well... spring!


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1 (Apr 1, 2017)

cant wait to hook up with you again OldElm, and adriana, its always sort of a guess but usually 3rd week is pretty safe. I wonder how deep the frost is, got pretty cold before the snow came, lots of flooding this year I bet.


----------



## pikemen7 (Mar 28, 2014)

I have heard from some of my excavator buddy three to five feet depending on where you are that's for southeastern Wisconsin I'm sure it's more towards the high-end up north. We will definitely be several weeks yet before you see your first morel


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

Finding some good O’le Elms, Frost is coming out just right & snow pack is melting slowly. Perfect setup for morels. The bark is a good example of dead American Elm.


----------



## pikemen7 (Mar 28, 2014)

Weather is cooperating in southeastern Wisconsin for a normal start to the season somewhere around mid to late April I would guess


----------



## Inthewild (Apr 10, 2017)

Needing a massage since I traveled 150 miles with my eyes and neck on a swivel.


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

Inthewild said:


> Needing a massage since I traveled 150 miles with my eyes and neck on a swivel.




 Oh yeah, do I ever get that! 
Glad ya didn’t hit the ditch or any mail boxes.


----------



## rookiemistake19 (Apr 28, 2016)

The anticipation is growing by the minute so I thought i'd share my recent morel gear purchase for anyone trying to figure out a better way to haul the haul.

Bought a cooler backpack from eddie baeur for $25. Can fit 3 empty 42 oz oatmeal containers inside. Crush proof place for a good sized batch of shrooms.

Before you get all spore-y on me, I have used a mesh bag one year and it never ended well. My beautiful morels were trashed by the time I got back. I go through so much thick, hard to penetrate sections that it was constantly getting hung up on everything. Not fun.

Good luck to everyone this season! As usual, i'll most likely post honest pics of my first few finds and then fade into the background as the season gets hot. 

Rook


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1 (Apr 1, 2017)

looks good to me.


----------



## freeflow581 (May 3, 2013)

Yo. Bring it. Lots of wet up here in NE Wisconsin. 

First few weeks of May I will be missing season here. Maybe I can find some in Patagonia ? Lol


----------



## avngal (Mar 18, 2013)

morelsxs said:


> Road hunting elms can be dangerous to your health! I road hunt year round as well for trees (standing, fallen, logged), hunting spots, berry patches, creeks, shrooms and more; many close calls that say I need to be payin' attention to the road.  Actually thinkin' of using some modern technology this year to mark spots/GPS rather than my notebook!  Better to find the exact spot rather than general location . . .


Yeah, I was rubber necking some elms while driving in the rain and hit a curb...blew the sidewall of one of my tires! Sounded like a bomb going off. Was not even in my home state. Haha. Quite the adventure that day...spent getting a new tire instead of picking.


----------



## avngal (Mar 18, 2013)

adriana said:


> Georgia hunter here, wondering when I should schedule a visit to my brother in LaCrosse? First week of June?


2-3 week in May should be good. This year is moving right along with the progression.


----------



## avngal (Mar 18, 2013)

freeflow581 said:


> Yo. Bring it. Lots of wet up here in NE Wisconsin.
> 
> First few weeks of May I will be missing season here. Maybe I can find some in Patagonia ? Lol


Fun! Take lots of pictures.


----------



## avngal (Mar 18, 2013)

Old Elm said:


> avngal, not Bangalore!! Stupid spell check, not even close.


Thanks, you too!


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

avngal said:


> 2-3 week in May should be good. This year is moving right along with the progression.


Avngal, keep us posted on your progress down there, we’re usually about 8 days behind you & appreciate your input.
THX’z


----------



## twisted minds (Apr 26, 2015)

Just finished up bottling my maple syrup and pulling all taps and here you guys are already 3 months into morel discussions, ha! So now I transfer my eyes from looking at maple trees while driving to looking for elms.


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

twisted minds said:


> Just finished up bottling my maple syrup and pulling all taps and here you guys are already 3 months into morel discussions, ha! So now I transfer my eyes from looking at maple trees while driving to looking for elms.


Glad you’re back & trust you had an awesome Sap Season, we sure did up here.


----------



## twisted minds (Apr 26, 2015)

Old Elm said:


> View attachment 13200
> Finding some good O’le Elms, Frost is coming out just right & snow pack is melting slowly. Perfect setup for morels. The bark is a good example of dead American Elm.
> View attachment 13202
> View attachment 13204



Old Elm, last picture looks more like it may be an ash tree that has been infested with the emerald ash borer than an elm. There are an increasing number of trees with this damaged bark pattern and only going to be getting worse.


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

They’re both Elm, I don’t hunt ash trees at all. Up close the difference in the bark is very obvious as you well know. Ash bark also doesn’t have the Kit -Kat bar layering when ya snap it in half.


----------



## twisted minds (Apr 26, 2015)

Old Elm said:


> Glad you’re back & trust you had an awesome Sap Season, we sure did up here.


Not the best sap season ever, also not the worst. Just nice to be out in the woods, and I know that when sap stops running, start of morels isn't far behind!


----------



## br5 (Apr 4, 2016)

rookiemistake19 said:


> The anticipation is growing by the minute so I thought i'd share my recent morel gear purchase for anyone trying to figure out a better way to haul the haul.
> 
> Bought a cooler backpack from eddie baeur for $25. Can fit 3 empty 42 oz oatmeal containers inside. Crush proof place for a good sized batch of shrooms.
> 
> ...


I'd still take a mesh bag just in case you find the mother load. Don't make a rookie mistake 3 miles in and not be able to get your haul out. I always take at least two mesh bags and several plastic Walmart sacks just in case. Plan C is to tie a knot in my tee shirt and use it as a bag. Good luck.


----------



## twisted minds (Apr 26, 2015)

Old Elm said:


> They’re both Elm, I don’t hunt ash trees at all. Up close the difference in the bark is very obvious as you well know. Ash bark also doesn’t have the Kit -Kat bar layering when ya snap it in half.


Oh yes. I just didn't know if the bark cross sample came from first tree. Hard to tell from looking at picture on a little screen, kinda looked like lots of woodpecker holes picking out ash borer larvae. I certainly believe you that it's an elm. One "Old Elm" can always spot another old elm!!! Best of luck to ya this year, look forward to your posts and finds.


----------



## br5 (Apr 4, 2016)

twisted minds said:


> Not the best sap season ever, also not the worst. Just nice to be out in the woods, and I know that when sap stops running, start of morels isn't far behind!


I have quite a few sugar maples on my property, how many do you need to make it worth tapping them?


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

twisted minds said:


> Oh yes. I just didn't know if the bark cross sample came from first tree. Hard to tell from looking at picture on a little screen, kinda looked like lots of woodpecker holes picking out ash borer larvae. I certainly believe you that it's an elm. One "Old Elm" can always spot another old elm!!! Best of luck to ya this year, look forward to your posts and finds.


You too, hope this is your best season ever.


----------



## twisted minds (Apr 26, 2015)

br5 said:


> I have quite a few sugar maples on my property, how many do you need to make it worth tapping them?


On a good year, with good sugar percentages in sap, you can get 1/2 gallon or more of syrup (20 gallons or more of sap) per tap with sugar maples.


----------



## twisted minds (Apr 26, 2015)

Old Elm said:


> You too, hope this is your best season ever.


That may be a little greedy on my part if it is. I was lucky enough to hit the real "motherload" we all dream of 4 years ago. Over 80 lbs. in one area size of about half a football field. I can hope for better, but if I never see that again I wouldn't be surprised. Hope you and all the other morel.com members get the chance to experience something similiar.


----------



## br5 (Apr 4, 2016)

twisted minds said:


> On a good year, with good sugar percentages in sap, you can get 1/2 gallon or more of syrup (20 gallons or more of sap) per tap with sugar maples.


Do you have more than one tap per maple?


----------



## br5 (Apr 4, 2016)

twisted minds said:


> View attachment 14274
> 
> That may be a little greedy on my part if it is. I was lucky enough to hit the real "motherload" we all dream of 4 years ago. Over 80 lbs. in one area size of about half a football field. I can hope for better, but if I never see that again I wouldn't be surprised. Hope you and all the other morel.com members get the chance to experience something similiar.


That's epic, if that ever happens again call me to help relieve you of guilt you now must live with alone.


----------



## twisted minds (Apr 26, 2015)

br5 said:


> Do you have more than one tap per maple?


Depending on size of tree. General rule of thumb, 12" minimum diameter for 1 tap, 18"-24" can handle 2, some people don't like more than 2 taps per tree, some are ok doing more on larger trees with multiple trunks. Generally though, you don't get twice as much just by doubling up taps. Tree is only going to produce so much sap per day per season and it differs. Also want to consider the health of tree and not cause harm. A good site to follow is mapletrader.com (hope it's ok to that post website here). Much like morels.com, lots of good information and helpful friendly members willing to share and help newcomers and veterans alike. It's funny, just the other day I was talking about maple season winding down and looking forward to morel season on that website, and directed someone to this site to learn more about morels.


----------



## br5 (Apr 4, 2016)

twisted minds said:


> Depending on size of tree. General rule of thumb, 12" minimum diameter for 1 tap, 18"-24" can handle 2, some people don't like more than 2 taps per tree, some are ok doing more on larger trees with multiple trunks. Generally though, you don't get twice as much just by doubling up taps. Tree is only going to produce so much sap per day per season and it differs. Also want to consider the health of tree and not cause harm. A good site to follow is mapletrader.com (hope it's ok to that post website here). Much like morels.com, lots of good information and helpful friendly members willing to share and help newcomers and veterans alike. It's funny, just the other day I was talking about maple season winding down and looking forward to morel season on that website, and directed someone to this site to learn more about morels.


Thanks for the info and site to check out. I'd really like to make my own maple syrup.


----------



## morelmaniacmn (Apr 21, 2016)

Now that is a true "motherload"!!! One day...


----------



## rookiemistake19 (Apr 28, 2016)

br5 said:


> I'd still take a mesh bag just in case you find the mother load. Don't make a rookie mistake 3 miles in and not be able to get your haul out. I always take at least two mesh bags and several plastic Walmart sacks just in case. Plan C is to tie a knot in my tee shirt and use it as a bag. Good luck.


Good tip! Thanks much and good luck this season.


----------



## avngal (Mar 18, 2013)

Getting pummeled with an April snowstorm here in WI today so spending my time looking at morel progression maps and watching youtube videos of our friends down south picking. Oh the pain! Hahaha. Few more weeks and I will be heading to Illinois to follow em up. May even do the UP this year and some burn sites. Got a nice mess of ramps yesterday. Cooked some up with a Wisconsin Wagyu beef New York strip. Froze the rest of the ramps for when I can cook them with some shrooms.


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

Nice Ramp’s avngal! We still got a lotta snow in the woods yet, but won’t be long. 
Dang I can almost taste & smell those Ramps - so hungry now!


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

Good Morning Wisconsin !
Wade here !
how's the Japanese spam looking this morning?


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1 (Apr 1, 2017)

avngal said:


> View attachment 14732
> View attachment 14734
> View attachment 14736
> View attachment 14732
> ...


Steak and ramps, boy hard to beat.


----------



## WisconsinMorels (Mar 14, 2019)

I'm excited to be getting out soon. This weather the next week looks terriffic! Buttons should be coming up fast. This year may be prime by about the 1st or 2nd week of may for the southern half of the state I would think.

Also, just to share. Wisconsin did have it's first find in Door County of a Black on 04/07/2019. Not by myself but by an avid hunter that lives up there. Those microclimates up there are weird and allow for that.


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

WisconsinMorels said:


> I'm excited to be getting out soon. This weather the next week looks terriffic! Buttons should be coming up fast. This year may be prime by about the 1st or 2nd week of may for the southern half of the state I would think.
> 
> Also, just to share. Wisconsin did have it's first find in Door County of a Black on 04/07/2019. Not by myself but by an avid hunter that lives up there. Those microclimates up there are weird and allow for that.


Oh say there, now so to speak isn’t that interesting news so far on this season right now today in Door County good deal that’s for sure. THX’z for the info.


----------



## Caitlinmc (Apr 18, 2019)

Excited for the morel season this year!


----------



## WisconsinMorels (Mar 14, 2019)

Old Elm said:


> Oh say there, now so to speak isn’t that interesting news so far on this season right now today in Door County good deal that’s for sure. THX’z for the info.


If you were interested in the photo of them. I hope they survived the cold snap but somewhat doubtful. I don't think she has gone back out since then though.


----------



## WisconsinMorels (Mar 14, 2019)

Sorry, since I'm new I had to make another post back to back to hit the 4th one to attach this photo.


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

WisconsinMorels said:


> Sorry, since I'm new I had to make another post back to back to hit the 4th one to attach this photo.



That’s wonderful, way to go!
Pretty excited.


----------



## elmgirl (May 21, 2016)

I have a love-hate relationship with mushroom season....on my way home I became distracted by you know one of those gorgeous trees looked like it was fairly easy to get to at first, then I realized it must have been at the bottom of a valley so of course I got me a good walking stick climbed up the first Hill and down into the first Valley and then the second hill made it to the top of the Third and lost my balance slid all the way to the bottom lol only to find one lonely mushroom needless to say I had to go in the daycare to pick up my stepson covered in mud
#justashroomin


----------



## Inthewild (Apr 10, 2017)

elmgirl said:


> I have a love-hate relationship with mushroom season....on my way home I became distracted by you know one of those gorgeous trees looked like it was fairly easy to get to at first, then I realized it must have been at the bottom of a valley so of course I got me a good walking stick climbed up the first Hill and down into the first Valley and then the second hill made it to the top of the Third and lost my balance slid all the way to the bottom lol only to find one lonely mushroom needless to say I had to go in the daycare to pick up my stepson covered in mud
> #justashroomin


No wonder why you carry such SMALL Bags! Ha! Keep on, keep'em on!


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1 (Apr 1, 2017)

elmgirl said:


> I have a love-hate relationship with mushroom season....on my way home I became distracted by you know one of those gorgeous trees looked like it was fairly easy to get to at first, then I realized it must have been at the bottom of a valley so of course I got me a good walking stick climbed up the first Hill and down into the first Valley and then the second hill made it to the top of the Third and lost my balance slid all the way to the bottom lol only to find one lonely mushroom needless to say I had to go in the daycare to pick up my stepson covered in mud
> #justashroomin


All in a days work for mushroom hunters, ha


----------



## elmgirl (May 21, 2016)

Inthewild said:


> No wonder why you carry such SMALL Bags! Ha! Keep on, keep'em on!


Right! I get too distracted once fell down an extremely deep ravine almost into the water luckily I started with an empty bag cause they'd a been done for


----------



## i_heart_shrooms (Apr 21, 2016)

elmgirl said:


> Right! I get too distracted once fell down an extremely deep ravine almost into the water luckily I started with an empty bag cause they'd a been done for


I've scaled some steep ravines before for morels. Gets really sketchy and can be time-consuming to get in and out of.


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

i_heart_shrooms said:


> I've scaled some steep ravines before for morels. Gets really sketchy and can be time-consuming to get in and out of.



Shroomtrooper, has hauled me into some pretty rough steep stuff, but it’s generally worthwhile.
I think he’s part mountain goat!


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1 (Apr 1, 2017)

Ha, I have only been to your spots, boy that climb last year got my heart pounding. I kind of started to panic last year, had trouble finding any morels, spots I have found them where dying out. But then found 3 or so spots that made up the bulk of the year. Was very dry for awhile tho. This year ( cross your fingers) is shaping up to be a very good, no, great year. Old Elm cant wait to hook up again. Maybe you should head out my way. do not take vacation too early I always think, but your always a week earlier than me. I really, really want to go up north and get some blacks, but even tho they come up in cooler soil temps it turns out they come up at the same time , what to do. Last time I went up north(only time) for blacks I only found 7. But it was fun and not one person. Way harder to spot when there small. Well good luck to all, hey where is Buckthornman Old Elm? Sure would like to hear from him.


----------



## twisted minds (Apr 26, 2015)

Was looking back at old posts. It was two years ago today, April 21 2017, that I took the picture with the antlers that I'm using as my avatar. That's really getting me antsy along with this weekends warm weather. I'm hoping next weekend will start finding some early blacks. May poke around woods mid week to see how ramps are looking. As the monkey said when he got his tail caught in the lawnmower, "it won't be long now"!


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

twisted minds said:


> Was looking back at old posts. It was two years ago today, April 21 2017, that I took the picture with the antlers that I'm using as my avatar. That's really getting me antsy along with this weekends warm weather. I'm hoping next weekend will start finding some early blacks. May poke around woods mid week to see how ramps are looking. As the monkey said when he got his tail caught in the lawnmower, "it won't be long now"!


I gotta go after some fresh Ramps tmrrw, thinking up my way abt two more weeks to morels.


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

Shroomtrooper 1 said:


> Ha, I have only been to your spots, boy that climb last year got my heart pounding. I kind of started to panic last year, had trouble finding any morels, spots I have found them where dying out. But then found 3 or so spots that made up the bulk of the year. Was very dry for awhile tho. This year ( cross your fingers) is shaping up to be a very good, no, great year. Old Elm cant wait to hook up again. Maybe you should head out my way. do not take vacation too early I always think, but your always a week earlier than me. I really, really want to go up north and get some blacks, but even tho they come up in cooler soil temps it turns out they come up at the same time , what to do. Last time I went up north(only time) for blacks I only found 7. But it was fun and not one person. Way harder to spot when there small. Well good luck to all, hey where is Buckthornman Old Elm? Sure would like to hear from him.



Yup, I sorry to say not a word from O’le Buckthorn2 this year, isn’t answering txt messages eighther.
Just hope he’s doing well!


----------



## Toastisready (Apr 24, 2017)

If 55 degrees is the magic number we are looking for then our area is getting close to time. We have 2 1/2 days of upper 60s to low 70s along with some rain! This picture is from a south facing slope 4” deep in the soil in la crosse county. The ground temp in my yard on a south facing slope was 1 degree warmer than the slope in the woods.


----------



## Inthewild (Apr 10, 2017)

I need help, like most of you morel nuts. Can you pick morels in the ditch of the interstate highways? I'm thinking it's an emergency stop. Am I correct?


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

Inthewild said:


> I need help, like most of you morel nuts. Can you pick morels in the ditch of the interstate highways? I'm thinking it's an emergency stop. Am I correct?



Sounds perfectly reasonable to me, officer. Har Har Har.....


----------



## rookiemistake19 (Apr 28, 2016)

Inthewild said:


> I need help, like most of you morel nuts. Can you pick morels in the ditch of the interstate highways? I'm thinking it's an emergency stop. Am I correct?


If a squad pulls up just immediately start doing the famous Chris Farley "Theres bees everywhere!" bit.


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

rookiemistake19 said:


> If a squad pulls up just immediately start doing the famous Chris Farley "Theres bees everywhere!" bit.



 Too Funny, Ha Ha
Seen a few nice prospective tree’s along the freeway also. Ha Ha Ha.....


----------



## elmgirl (May 21, 2016)

My love hate relationship with morel season is real now....had to leave work early today because my feet are in HORRIFIC pain, started Easter Sunday out shouting we were finding fresh greys everywhere when my brilliant husband says hey let's go to "the spot" I HATE THE SPOT in my five yrs of going there we've only found mushrooms once but last year the day after we were there someone scored 60 lb and my husband once hit a motherlode there , it really is a spot ppl come out with killer finds just happens we haven't hit yet, anyhow he seemed to think it'd be time there
So worst part you have to park a mile away from the spot you can even get in the woods, and it is an easy walk until the way back after hours an hours of hiking in the woods you get to climb that hill all the way back a mile to the truck lol but that's nothing this spot takes an hour n 30 min to hike to and that's because it's a swampland u cannot avoid then steep hills to get to a huge flatland so my feet were soaking wet all day climbing hills and endless miles went In woods 8am with wet feet came out 6:50 with that mile up hill to the truck left and NOT A SINGLE SHROOM FROM THE SPOT! HOWEVER MY FEET ARE BLOOD RED RAW
Mushroom season has officially begun


----------



## Inthewild (Apr 10, 2017)

elmgirl said:


> My love hate relationship with morel season is real now....had to leave work early today because my feet are in HORRIFIC pain, started Easter Sunday out shouting we were finding fresh greys everywhere when my brilliant husband says hey let's go to "the spot" I HATE THE SPOT in my five yrs of going there we've only found mushrooms once but last year the day after we were there someone scored 60 lb and my husband once hit a motherlode there , it really is a spot ppl come out with killer finds just happens we haven't hit yet, anyhow he seemed to think it'd be time there
> So worst part you have to park a mile away from the spot you can even get in the woods, and it is an easy walk until the way back after hours an hours of hiking in the woods you get to climb that hill all the way back a mile to the truck lol but that's nothing this spot takes an hour n 30 min to hike to and that's because it's a swampland u cannot avoid then steep hills to get to a huge flatland so my feet were soaking wet all day climbing hills and endless miles went In woods 8am with wet feet came out 6:50 with that mile up hill to the truck left and NOT A SINGLE SHROOM FROM THE SPOT! HOWEVER MY FEET ARE BLOOD RED RAW
> Mushroom season has officially begun


Must be nice, the agony waiting just to think about picking some has me about dead. Lol 
2 more weeks while on jury call is really killing me. Gotta be some kinda angle I can throw at da judge.


----------



## elmgirl (May 21, 2016)

Inthewild said:


> Must be nice, the agony waiting just to think about picking some has me about dead. Lol
> 2 more weeks while on jury call is really killing me. Gotta be some kinda angle I can throw at da judge.


My heart goes out to u I would be the Mia juror, trial postponed


----------



## Inthewild (Apr 10, 2017)

elmgirl said:


> My heart goes out to u I would be the Mia juror, trial postponed


Hmmm, maybe more sheriffs in the woods, means more morels? No thanks!


----------



## elmgirl (May 21, 2016)

Inthewild said:


> Hmmm, maybe more sheriffs in the woods, means more morels? No thanks!


Lol


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

Scored on the “Ramps” today. 
Always so good -Always!!
Pizza tonite.


----------



## twisted minds (Apr 26, 2015)

Old Elm said:


> View attachment 16384
> View attachment 16386
> Scored on the “Ramps” today.
> Always so good -Always!!
> Pizza tonite.


Looks good . . . ramp and morel pizza shouldn't be too far away!


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1 (Apr 1, 2017)

Inthewild said:


> Must be nice, the agony waiting just to think about picking some has me about dead. Lol
> 2 more weeks while on jury call is really killing me. Gotta be some kinda angle I can throw at da judge.


that funny, I start the 29th jury duty.


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

I 


Shroomtrooper 1 said:


> that funny, I start the 29th jury duty.


would plead temporary insanity-if the judge is a morel hunter, they’ll pardon you for small % of your haul.


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1 (Apr 1, 2017)

I must have picked the judges patch, and I will do it again, he he


----------



## Inthewild (Apr 10, 2017)

Just wondering, does permethrin shrink my clothes?


----------



## Dead Elmer (Feb 24, 2018)

twisted minds said:


> Looks good . . . ramp and morel pizza shouldn't be too far away!


Maybe some asparagus too!


----------



## Dead Elmer (Feb 24, 2018)

Inthewild said:


> Just wondering, does permethrin shrink my clothes?


No!


----------



## twisted minds (Apr 26, 2015)

La Crosse WI is on the board! My early black spot produced a couple.


----------



## morel rat (May 23, 2013)

Nice find...


----------



## sb (Apr 25, 2013)

Inthewild said:


> Just wondering, does permethrin shrink my clothes?


Not in my experience. Also, the instruction for Sawyer's calls for a light spray that moistens and coats the outside of the fabric. Clothing is not literally soaked in it.


----------



## morelmaniacmn (Apr 21, 2016)

Those are some pretty blacks!


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

twisted minds said:


> View attachment 16536
> View attachment 16538
> 
> 
> La Crosse WI is on the board! My early black spot produced a couple.


way to go Tminds, poplar trees & cedars??


----------



## twisted minds (Apr 26, 2015)

Old Elm said:


> way to go Tminds, poplar trees & cedars??


My favorite early spot that I stumbled upon about 8 years ago, (public land), nice rocky flat point jutting out and facing south. Mix of elm, poplar, juniper bushes, and some other mixed hardwoods. Doesn't have near as many as previous years, but always seem to have a few and lets me know when to really start paying attention to woods. Also, there were a ton (at least 80) false morels up in this same area. Looking at predicted weather patterns, from what I've seen in woods today, and reflecting back on past experience, I believe this could be an epic year for morels. I would wager to bet that in 10 days or so, I will have a post of a 20 lbs or greater find, and possibly another "motherload" of 40 lbs.+!


----------



## Inthewild (Apr 10, 2017)

I'm feeling like the second to last kid picked on a grade school sports team waiting for these morels. Ramps are a rising. Morels 2 weeks. I know it could be worse, that last kid picked.


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1 (Apr 1, 2017)

twisted minds said:


> View attachment 16536
> View attachment 16538
> 
> 
> La Crosse WI is on the board! My early black spot produced a couple.


way to go, I have not even permithined my cloths yet, not like me


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1 (Apr 1, 2017)

this year is shaping up to be the best year I have ever seen for weather that is. I might have to move up my vacation, usually its the other way around


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

Shroomtrooper 1 said:


> this year is shaping up to be the best year I have ever seen for weather that is. I might have to move up my vacation, usually its the other way around


We might have to try your side of the river this year? Lucky you can be flexible with your vacation.
Can’t believe I have to work Sat the 18Th!!!!


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1 (Apr 1, 2017)

Ya, I will try to scout out some spots. I have some spots around me if you want to drive that far, but who cares about a little drive when there is a pot at the end of the rainbow right?. You are welcome anytime my friend.


----------



## Toastisready (Apr 24, 2017)

Here’s some tasties from this morning, harvested around 40 lbs in 2 hours. Tried uploading a panoramic picture of the field of ramps I found last year but it wouldn’t upload. Morels will be here in south west Wisconsin soon!


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

Shroomtrooper 1 said:


> Ya, I will try to scout out some spots. I have some spots around me if you want to drive that far, but who cares about a little drive when there is a pot at the end of the rainbow right?. You are welcome anytime my friend.


THX’z - we’ll get together!


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1 (Apr 1, 2017)

Toastisready said:


> View attachment 16764
> View attachment 16766
> 
> 
> Here’s some tasties from this morning, harvested around 40 lbs in 2 hours. Tried uploading a panoramic picture of the field of ramps I found last year but it wouldn’t upload. Morels will be here in south west Wisconsin soon!


Wow so much bigger than the ones in my area they just started here


----------



## Toastisready (Apr 24, 2017)

Shroomtrooper 1 said:


> Wow so much bigger than the ones in my area they just started here


Hey Shroomtrooper, which area is that?
I just harvested ramps for the first time last year. So I don’t have much of a Refrence for size of them. The ones in the five gallon bucket are a bit deceiving as the ramps with exposed leaves are resting atop other ones at the bottom of the bucket. I’ve read that some people prefer the younger smaller ramps, but we enjoyed these anyways. My sons a vegetarian and he got a real thrill out of eating them during and after harvesting. He’s like, “Dad we didn’t even need to bring a lunch with...we can just live off these!”
We sold some for .25 each on the road outside our house and the younger kids got a kick outta that. One of em said, “Dad, I think I could do this for a living when I get older.” Kids say the darnedest things sometimes.


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1 (Apr 1, 2017)

west of the cities, not many here tho. but put a couple on a sandwich. I just take the leaves.


----------



## freeflow581 (May 3, 2013)

Inthewild said:


> Just wondering, does permethrin shrink my clothes?


only in the off season until you get back out and hike for a few weeks, then they will fit better....


----------



## rookiemistake19 (Apr 28, 2016)

Currently too nervous to even back out of my indicator spot.. wish i had a jet pack to soar outta here..


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

freeflow581 said:


> only in the off season until you get back out and hike for a few weeks, then they will fit better....


Freeflow, if your still traveling I suppose I could run over there, & at least thin out your patches, ya know to keep them healthy! Just the kind bad guy I am, no worries.


----------



## freeflow581 (May 3, 2013)

Old Elm said:


> Freeflow, if your still traveling I suppose I could run over there, & at least thin out your patches, ya know to keep them healthy! Just the kind bad guy I am, no worries.


very nice of you to offer. such a stand up guy. thanks for helping me out. Here is my coordinate for the biggest hot spot.

44.075741, -87.523649


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

freeflow581 said:


> very nice of you to offer. such a stand up guy. thanks for helping me out. Here is my coordinate for the biggest hot spot.
> 
> 44.075741, -87.523649


You’re all heart.


----------



## Inthewild (Apr 10, 2017)

freeflow581 said:


> only in the off season until you get back out and hike for a few weeks, then they will fit better....


Ding, ding, ding. Someone with my sense of dry humor! Enjoy the season.


----------



## Davencaroline (Apr 27, 2019)

Shroomtrooper 1 said:


> Ya, I will try to scout out some spots. I have some spots around me if you want to drive that far, but who cares about a little drive when there is a pot at the end of the rainbow right?. You are welcome anytime my friend.


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1 (Apr 1, 2017)

rookiemistake19 said:


> Currently too nervous to even back out of my indicator spot.. wish i had a jet pack to soar outta here..
> 
> View attachment 16906
> View attachment 16908


Ha, I know what you mean


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1 (Apr 1, 2017)

I


freeflow581 said:


> only in the off season until you get back out and hike for a few weeks, then they will fit better....


It actually makes you lose weight


----------



## br5 (Apr 4, 2016)

i_heart_shrooms said:


> I've scaled some steep ravines before for morels. Gets really sketchy and can be time-consuming to get in and out of.


Early in the hunt I'm a lot more energetic and apt to head into the valley. By third day I really have to contemplate effort reward as my body is so sore I can hardly move in the morning. Getting old has its challenges.


----------



## br5 (Apr 4, 2016)

Shroomtrooper 1 said:


> that funny, I start the 29th jury duty.


I was on one once, our verdict was life changing and left me in awe of the process. There we're certain aspects of of the case that weren't relevant and could not be shared. Once we made our decision the judge came in and answered questions. If we had ruled differently A lot of us would have lived with the ramifications for the rest of our lives. I remember walking to my car in silence with an almost in an out of body feeling.


----------



## br5 (Apr 4, 2016)

Old Elm said:


> We might have to try your side of the river this year? Lucky you can be flexible with your vacation.
> Can’t believe I have to work Sat the 18Th!!!!


Wow, I'm thinking it's time for a heart to heart with the boss or a career change.


----------



## br5 (Apr 4, 2016)

Inthewild said:


> I'm feeling like the second to last kid picked on a grade school sports team waiting for these morels. Ramps are a rising. Morels 2 weeks. I know it could be worse, that last kid picked.


Man those are tuff memories, I was small for my age, okay? LOL


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

Just a friendly reminder, now is a good time to check your car/truck, toilet paper stash. Sometimes mice get into it over the winter or it gets soggy. 
Don’t want ya cutting up your T shirts anymore!


----------



## elmgirl (May 21, 2016)

br5 said:


> Early in the hunt I'm a lot more energetic and apt to head into the valley. By third day I really have to contemplate effort reward as my body is so sore I can hardly move in the morning. Getting old has its challenges.


Lol you were moving fast hunting


----------



## i_heart_shrooms (Apr 21, 2016)

Toastisready said:


> Hey Shroomtrooper, which area is that?
> I just harvested ramps for the first time last year. So I don’t have much of a Refrence for size of them. The ones in the five gallon bucket are a bit deceiving as the ramps with exposed leaves are resting atop other ones at the bottom of the bucket. I’ve read that some people prefer the younger smaller ramps, but we enjoyed these anyways. My sons a vegetarian and he got a real thrill out of eating them during and after harvesting. He’s like, “Dad we didn’t even need to bring a lunch with...we can just live off these!”
> We sold some for .25 each on the road outside our house and the younger kids got a kick outta that. One of em said, “Dad, I think I could do this for a living when I get older.” Kids say the darnedest things sometimes.


Just make sure you're harvesting legally and sustainably. Ramps have a long reproduction cycle and patches can be wiped out easier than you think if you're not judicious in your picking.


----------



## br5 (Apr 4, 2016)

elmgirl said:


> Lol you were moving fast hunting


Flatter land has its advantages.


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1 (Apr 1, 2017)

Toastisready said:


> Hey Shroomtrooper, which area is that?
> I just harvested ramps for the first time last year. So I don’t have much of a Refrence for size of them. The ones in the five gallon bucket are a bit deceiving as the ramps with exposed leaves are resting atop other ones at the bottom of the bucket. I’ve read that some people prefer the younger smaller ramps, but we enjoyed these anyways. My sons a vegetarian and he got a real thrill out of eating them during and after harvesting. He’s like, “Dad we didn’t even need to bring a lunch with...we can just live off these!”
> We sold some for .25 each on the road outside our house and the younger kids got a kick outta that. One of em said, “Dad, I think I could do this for a living when I get older.” Kids say the darnedest things sometimes.


Mn, west of the twin cities. The ones you have are dandies. As others have said, do not overharvest. I just pick a couple leaves off


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1 (Apr 1, 2017)

br5 said:


> Wow, I'm thinking it's time for a heart to heart with the boss or a career change.


I have to cover my counterpart May 22nd 23rd, ouch


----------



## br5 (Apr 4, 2016)

i_heart_shrooms said:


> Just make sure you're harvesting legally and sustainably. Ramps have a long reproduction cycle and patches can be wiped out easier than you think if you're not judicious in your picking.


Can they be transplanted?


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

br5 said:


> Can they be transplanted?


Yes they can, but why bother? 
You’d need a couple acres of them if ya wanna harvest sustainably.
We have 370 some acres of private land to harvest ours from & we’re very careful.


----------



## br5 (Apr 4, 2016)

Old Elm said:


> View attachment 17664
> View attachment 17666
> View attachment 17668
> 
> ...


When you put it that way, I'm not sure why I would either. I know there's a lot of the where I hunt up north, guess getting a few each spring will have to do.


----------



## twisted minds (Apr 26, 2015)

br5 said:


> When you put it that way, I'm not sure why I would either. I know there's a lot of the where I hunt up north, guess getting a few each spring will have to do.


Yes you can transplant, make sure you get entire root. There are more reasons than personal gains to do it. Even if in your lifetime you may never be able to harvest, future generations may be able to. The fields of ramps that we stumble upon and harvest from today, may one day fade away do to a miriad of circumstances (flood, famine, drought, overharvest, development, etc.), and the areas that you transplanted a few roots to, may be the "field of dreams" in the future. Think of yourself as a Johnny Appleseed, or a br5 "rampy bulber". Maybe one day school children will sing a song about you!


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1 (Apr 1, 2017)

br5 said:


> When you put it that way, I'm not sure why I would either. I know there's a lot of the where I hunt up north, guess getting a few each spring will have to do.


I transplanted some, just to see if they would grow. Yes they did, some from up north, some from the east. They are pretty tough, reminds me of hostas.


----------



## br5 (Apr 4, 2016)

twisted minds said:


> Yes you can transplant, make sure you get entire root. There are more reasons than personal gains to do it. Even if in your lifetime you may never be able to harvest, future generations may be able to. The fields of ramps that we stumble upon and harvest from today, may one day fade away do to a miriad of circumstances (flood, famine, drought, overharvest, development, etc.), and the areas that you transplanted a few roots to, may be the "field of dreams" in the future. Think of yourself as a Johnny Appleseed, or a br5 "rampy bulber". Maybe one day school children will sing a song about you!


Rampy Bulber - That's good stuff there


----------



## freeflow581 (May 3, 2013)

twisted minds said:


> Maybe one day school children will sing a song about you!


for some of youz here that's scary LOL

about 3 years ago we transplanted some ramps to our property. The patch is gaining.


----------



## milwaukee hunter (May 17, 2013)

Lots of Ramp talk this year. Been very wet in the southern part of the state and also cooler temps. Looks to be a later season for Wisconsin this year. I did see someone in the southeast part of the state post a pic on Facebook of a small grey morel. My guess is with sun and 60 for this weekend they will be visible on South facing slopes and up off the soggy bottoms. Early guess for peak time this year will be Mother’s Day weekend or the following. Could also be a longer season with May predicted to be cooler than normal. 
Happy Hunting everyone!!!


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

milwaukee hunter said:


> Lots of Ramp talk this year. Been very wet in the southern part of the state and also cooler temps. Looks to be a later season for Wisconsin this year. I did see someone in the southeast part of the state post a pic on Facebook of a small grey morel. My guess is with sun and 60 for this weekend they will be visible on South facing slopes and up off the soggy bottoms. Early guess for peak time this year will be Mother’s Day weekend or the following. Could also be a longer season with May predicted to be cooler than normal.
> Happy Hunting everyone!!!


Oh say there, good luck to you too.
Keep us posted of your progress, THX’z .


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

Hey, has anybody spotted coming house wrens yet this year? They usually arrive a week after the humming birds.


----------



## morel rat (May 23, 2013)

hello all, I see all this Ramp talk well gets ramped up and pick some Morels!
if this weather ever warms up, grrr
looking like we are another week away from the morels, unless you go South!
nice patch you have the oldelm, I have a patch that go's as far as the eye go's and I have been transplanting some every year, my Grandkids will get the enjoyment of them!
Good luck to all of you old and new Hunters...


----------



## Already Gone (Apr 17, 2017)

twisted minds said:


> There are more reasons than personal gains to do it. Even if in your lifetime you may never be able to harvest, future generations may be able to.


Well said. The same goes for morels. Use mesh.


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

Old Elm said:


> View attachment 18076
> Hey, has anybody spotted coming house wrens yet this year? They usually arrive a week after the humming birds.



It’s was a long standing deal with 
“Buckthorn man” he was the keeper of the “ Wren-O-Meter” regrettably he is no longer with us to enjoy another spring sad to say.


----------



## milwaukee hunter (May 17, 2013)

Couple of my favorite finds from Last year to help pass the time. I repeat!!!
Last year finds.


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1 (Apr 1, 2017)

Old Elm said:


> It’s was a long standing deal with
> “Buckthorn man” he was the keeper of the “ Wren-O-Meter” regrettably he is no longer with us to enjoy another spring sad to say.


what do you mean, hes gone?


----------



## sb (Apr 25, 2013)

Shroomtrooper 1 said:


> what do you mean, hes gone?


Old Elm: Me, too. I remember exchanges with Buckthorn man. 
Hell . . . I put out 4 Wren birdhouses around the house . . .
What can you share with us?


----------



## NunyaDam Bizness (May 3, 2019)

Been out a few times this year so far to no avail except for the ticks. Be careful and dose yourself. Good luck this season to all!


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

sb said:


> Old Elm: Me, too. I remember exchanges with Buckthorn man.
> Hell . . . I put out 4 Wren birdhouses around the house . . .
> What can you share with us?





Hey, sorry if it sounded like, “Buckthorn” is dead. I only meant he’s no longer on the forum, far as I know he’s doing fine, just too busy raising a young family to get on here.


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

Old Elm said:


> It’s was a long standing deal with
> “Buckthorn man” he was the keeper of the “ Wren-O-Meter” regrettably he is no longer with us to enjoy another spring sad to say.




Hey, sorry if it sounded like, “Buckthorn” is dead. I only meant he’s no longer on the forum, far as I know he’s doing fine, just too busy raising a young family to get on here.


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1 (Apr 1, 2017)

Whew, thought he went to the big thorn in the sky. Still he was always the first one to post, no show last year. Well took a trip to winona, my son goes to collage there. Called him up and said surprise, I am in winona. Oh dad, finals next week, I am doing a project then meeting with a professor later to go over it, never did get to see him. I understand I should have called, actually I did, but kids only look at texts now a days. Well went snooping around, foliage not much farther along than west of twin cities. Some pockets where. Heard a noise in the brush and kicked up a grouse, pretty cool. My first hike was up a steep hill, wow, my doing body squats at home didn't do much compared to that climb. Felt I sat in the car way too much driving instead of scouting. But it is 2 hours away, my 13 year old dog was tired too.better than going downtown for jury duty. Boy I lucked out there. I would bet money somewhere down there there might be some up, but if you don't know the hot spots, good luck. Well best wishes to all, up early ready to go again.


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

Shroomtrooper 1 said:


> Whew, thought he went to the big thorn in the sky. Still he was always the first one to post, no show last year. Well took a trip to winona, my son goes to collage there. Called him up and said surprise, I am in winona. Oh dad, finals next week, I am doing a project then meeting with a professor later to go over it, never did get to see him. I understand I should have called, actually I did, but kids only look at texts now a days. Well went snooping around, foliage not much farther along than west of twin cities. Some pockets where. Heard a noise in the brush and kicked up a grouse, pretty cool. My first hike was up a steep hill, wow, my doing body squats at home didn't do much compared to that climb. Felt I sat in the car way too much driving instead of scouting. But it is 2 hours away, my 13 year old dog was tired too.better than going downtown for jury duty. Boy I lucked out there. I would bet money somewhere down there there might be some up, but if you don't know the hot spots, good luck. Well best wishes to all, up early ready to go again.




Good luck today Trooper! 
I’m jealous sitting in here at work today, oh well I get the next four off. Hope to find em then.


----------



## br5 (Apr 4, 2016)

Old Elm said:


> Hey, sorry if it sounded like, “Buckthorn” is dead. I only meant he’s no longer on the forum, far as I know he’s doing fine, just too busy raising a young family to get on here.


Damn, you're are going to have to more clear, had me all bummed out and sad. Now I have to register he's not only alive but young and well.


----------



## br5 (Apr 4, 2016)

Shroomtrooper 1 said:


> Whew, thought he went to the big thorn in the sky. Still he was always the first one to post, no show last year. Well took a trip to winona, my son goes to collage there. Called him up and said surprise, I am in winona. Oh dad, finals next week, I am doing a project then meeting with a professor later to go over it, never did get to see him. I understand I should have called, actually I did, but kids only look at texts now a days. Well went snooping around, foliage not much farther along than west of twin cities. Some pockets where. Heard a noise in the brush and kicked up a grouse, pretty cool. My first hike was up a steep hill, wow, my doing body squats at home didn't do much compared to that climb. Felt I sat in the car way too much driving instead of scouting. But it is 2 hours away, my 13 year old dog was tired too.better than going downtown for jury duty. Boy I lucked out there. I would bet money somewhere down there there might be some up, but if you don't know the hot spots, good luck. Well best wishes to all, up early ready to go again.


Sorry you didn't get to see your son. Mines 22 and the time I get spend with him is precious. He's supposed to go up north with me this year. I'll know it's real when he's in the car. I was very young when the cats in the cradle song came out, now when it plays I tear up.


----------



## twisted minds (Apr 26, 2015)

Picked enough small ones and some ramps for supper. Left a whole lot of babies to grow. It's game on now for next 3 to 4 weeks hopefully. Woods look real good.


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1 (Apr 1, 2017)

br5 said:


> Sorry you didn't get to see your son. Mines 22 and the time I get spend with him is precious. He's supposed to go up north with me this year. I'll know it's real when he's in the car. I was very young when the cats in the cradle song came out, now when it plays I tear up.


yes, always spent a lot of time with him. Pretty hard to compete with 21 year old girls and buddies. Oh and collage, studies. That's why when I FOUND 6 MORELS today it helped ease the pain, heh, heh. Just starting, big hot spot. My question is tho, when they first start growing out of the spore, and they started growing, from then on soil temp should not matter right?, so they will grow even if it gets to be high 40s right? Its just that you need the soil temp to pop them, that's how I think of it. I do think if it rains and gets a little humid they grow faster, whats every ones thoughts? Damit twisted minds, you posted your finds while I was one finger typing this and stole all my glory, ha. Well those are nice, congrats.


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

Shroomtrooper 1 said:


> yes, always spent a lot of time with him. Pretty hard to compete with 21 year old girls and buddies. Oh and collage, studies. That's why when I FOUND 6 MORELS today it helped ease the pain, heh, heh. Just starting, big hot spot. My question is tho, when they first start growing out of the spore, and they started growing, from then on soil temp should not matter right?, so they will grow even if it gets to be high 40s right? Its just that you need the soil temp to pop them, that's how I think of it. I do think if it rains and gets a little humid they grow faster, whats every ones thoughts? Damit twisted minds, you posted your finds while I was one finger typing this and stole all my glory, ha. Well those are nice, congrats.



Glad to hear ya nailed em!


----------



## br5 (Apr 4, 2016)

Shroomtrooper 1 said:


> yes, always spent a lot of time with him. Pretty hard to compete with 21 year old girls and buddies. Oh and collage, studies. That's why when I FOUND 6 MORELS today it helped ease the pain, heh, heh. Just starting, big hot spot. My question is tho, when they first start growing out of the spore, and they started growing, from then on soil temp should not matter right?, so they will grow even if it gets to be high 40s right? Its just that you need the soil temp to pop them, that's how I think of it. I do think if it rains and gets a little humid they grow faster, whats every ones thoughts? Damit twisted minds, you posted your finds while I was one finger typing this and stole all my glory, ha. Well those are nice, congrats.


Yes, once soil temp is right it's on. Actually cooler temps will prolong season. A friend of mine was killing it I Michigan and it snowed 4" so they went home, couldn't see them. My best years required a jacket.














These are all from my front yard today where an old apple tree was two years ago.


----------



## br5 (Apr 4, 2016)

twisted minds said:


> View attachment 18624
> View attachment 18626
> 
> 
> Picked enough small ones and some ramps for supper. Left a whole lot of babies to grow. It's game on now for next 3 to 4 weeks hopefully. Woods look real good.


How far south are you twisted? I hunted around LaCrosse a few years ago and then drove dow and stayed in Richland Center. Everything I found down there was past prime. Amazing affect 50 miles has.


----------



## twisted minds (Apr 26, 2015)

br5 said:


> How far south are you twisted? I hunted around LaCrosse a few years ago and then drove dow and stayed in Richland Center. Everything I found down there was past prime. Amazing affect 50 miles has.


I am in La Crosse County. I have a couple "honey holes" on public land that last few years always produce early blacks, and then the earliest gray and yellows. It's quite a hike, but always pays off, and seems like no one else is ever interestd in traversing that far. So I'm more than willing. Although if my front yard looked like yours, I guess I'd just stay home, crack a beer, and "pull all those yellow weeds".


----------



## shroomsearcher (Apr 7, 2018)

elmgirl said:


> My love hate relationship with morel season is real now....had to leave work early today because my feet are in HORRIFIC pain, started Easter Sunday out shouting we were finding fresh greys everywhere when my brilliant husband says hey let's go to "the spot" I HATE THE SPOT in my five yrs of going there we've only found mushrooms once but last year the day after we were there someone scored 60 lb and my husband once hit a motherlode there , it really is a spot ppl come out with killer finds just happens we haven't hit yet, anyhow he seemed to think it'd be time there
> So worst part you have to park a mile away from the spot you can even get in the woods, and it is an easy walk until the way back after hours an hours of hiking in the woods you get to climb that hill all the way back a mile to the truck lol but that's nothing this spot takes an hour n 30 min to hike to and that's because it's a swampland u cannot avoid then steep hills to get to a huge flatland so my feet were soaking wet all day climbing hills and endless miles went In woods 8am with wet feet came out 6:50 with that mile up hill to the truck left and NOT A SINGLE SHROOM FROM THE SPOT! HOWEVER MY FEET ARE BLOOD RED RAW
> Mushroom season has officially begun


elmgirl, I know you from the Indiana page, and I feel your pain! If you're having those kinds of foot problems, I would suggest that you look closely at a pair of Muck Boots. My BIL turned me onto them. I always loved my LaCrosse boots for scent free deer hunting. My BIL showed me his Mucks which weighed less than half of the LaCrosse! 

Yes, they're expensive, but what good boots aren't? A few years back I found the cheapest pair of Mucks on sale for about $80 with free shipping. I love them! They offer decent ankle support for a non lace-up boot. Maybe look around and give them a try.



br5 said:


> Can they be transplanted?


Yes, they can. I brought some to a friend, and they took. But they don't expand very fast. If he just needs a couple, he'll hit his home patch. If he needs more than that, he'll go hunt the wild patches he knows about. 



Shroomtrooper 1 said:


> yes, always spent a lot of time with him. Pretty hard to compete with 21 year old girls and buddies. Oh and collage, studies. That's why when I FOUND 6 MORELS today it helped ease the pain, heh, heh. Just starting, big hot spot. My question is tho, when they first start growing out of the spore, and they started growing, from then on soil temp should not matter right?, so they will grow even if it gets to be high 40s right? Its just that you need the soil temp to pop them, that's how I think of it. I do think if it rains and gets a little humid they grow faster, whats every ones thoughts? Damit twisted minds, you posted your finds while I was one finger typing this and stole all my glory, ha. Well those are nice, congrats.


Don't mean to be nit-picky here, but morels do not grow "out of the spore". The spore can establish a mycelium in the soil. The mycelium is the threadlike parent organism that lives underground. When things are right, the mycelium will produce "sclerotia", which are small nodules along the mycelium that can give rise to a morel. If the soil temps and moisture levels are close to ideal, those sclerotia will sprout morels! 

From that description, you can understand why morel seasons can be so variable.


----------



## elmgirl (May 21, 2016)

shroomsearcher said:


> elmgirl, I know you from the Indiana page, and I feel your pain! If you're having those kinds of foot problems, I would suggest that you look closely at a pair of Muck Boots. My BIL turned me onto them. I always loved my LaCrosse boots for scent free deer hunting. My BIL showed me his Mucks which weighed less than half of the LaCrosse!
> 
> Yes, they're expensive, but what good boots aren't? A few years back I found the cheapest pair of Mucks on sale for about $80 with free shipping. I love them! They offer decent ankle support for a non lace-up boot. Maybe look around and give them a try.
> 
> ...


Thx for the advice I have boots my foot pain is from stupidity like not keeping my boots n the car swearing I'm not gonna get in the woods...lol then I end up n the woods


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1 (Apr 1, 2017)

shroomsearcher said:


> elmgirl, I know you from the Indiana page, and I feel your pain! If you're having those kinds of foot problems, I would suggest that you look closely at a pair of Muck Boots. My BIL turned me onto them. I always loved my LaCrosse boots for scent free deer hunting. My BIL showed me his Mucks which weighed less than half of the LaCrosse!
> 
> Yes, they're expensive, but what good boots aren't? A few years back I found the cheapest pair of Mucks on sale for about $80 with free shipping. I love them! They offer decent ankle support for a non lace-up boot. Maybe look around and give them a try.
> 
> ...


thanks for the info, so when the sclerotia starts sprouting, it doesn't matter if the soil temp drops again, they will continue to grow as long as you have the moisture right? That was the point of my post.


----------



## Already Gone (Apr 17, 2017)

Shroomtrooper 1 said:


> thanks for the info, so when the sclerotia starts sprouting, it doesn't matter if the soil temp drops again, they will continue to grow as long as you have the moisture right? That was the point of my post.


Unless it gets could enough to freeze the ground down to their level.
Then it is game over. That is what happened to us in NE Illinois last season. We are just getting started in the western burbs of Chicago.
Best of luck to all of you folks north of The Cheddar Curtain.


----------



## br5 (Apr 4, 2016)

twisted minds said:


> I am in La Crosse County. I have a couple "honey holes" on public land that last few years always produce early blacks, and then the earliest gray and yellows. It's quite a hike, but always pays off, and seems like no one else is ever interestd in traversing that far. So I'm more than willing. Although if my front yard looked like yours, I guess I'd just stay home, crack a beer, and "pull all those yellow weeds".


It was just at 3 lbs, me, my son and a Coors light picked them. You get down by Wisconsin river area?


----------



## twisted minds (Apr 26, 2015)

br5 said:


> It was just at 3 lbs, me, my son and a Coors light picked them. You get down by Wisconsin river area?


No, usually stay pretty close to home. Lots of public areas here in the Coulee Region and not enough time to hunt all of them, much less travel to other areas.


----------



## Duluthforaging (May 5, 2019)

br5 said:


> Sorry you didn't get to see your son. Mines 22 and the time I get spend with him is precious. He's supposed to go up north with me this year. I'll know it's real when he's in the car. I was very young when the cats in the cradle song came out, now when it plays I tear up.


Awww in same place. My kids left home and feeling the same way!


----------



## br5 (Apr 4, 2016)

Old Elm said:


> View attachment 18076
> Hey, has anybody spotted coming house wrens yet this year? They usually arrive a week after the humming birds.


Weird, saw hummingbird last week on apple tree and first wren today. You know your birds. Hoping they find the new wern house I made. Season is in full swing hear and by next weekend we'll be past prime, however 35 miles north and east is yet to start while 100 mile north is into them. Many factors and micro climates in play.


----------



## shroomsearcher (Apr 7, 2018)

elmgirl said:


> Thx for the advice I have boots my foot pain is from stupidity like not keeping my boots n the car swearing I'm not gonna get in the woods...lol then I end up n the woods


Haw! Reminds me of the time I drove out to my fish & game club for a day of deer hunting. Only problem was that when I arrived there, I realized that I had left my boots at home! Crap! I was wearing sneakers, but I figure what the heck? I'm here! So, I parked the truck, hiked in to where I was going to sit (3" of fresh snow on the ground), and sat there for as long as I could, then stomped out with frozen feet and drove home. 

I was supposed to meet my buddy out there, and he called me later to tell me that there was some nut out there hunting in tennis shoes! He'd seen my tracks. 



Shroomtrooper 1 said:


> thanks for the info, so when the sclerotia starts sprouting, it doesn't matter if the soil temp drops again, they will continue to grow as long as you have the moisture right? That was the point of my post.


It might slow things up, or extend things a bit, but as long as it doesn't freeze things should be fine.


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

Ran into a pair of huge Timber Rattlesnakes today, while picking. Sure glad my dog minds well!
Found a few small morels too, enough for a meal anyhow.


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1 (Apr 1, 2017)

Old Elm said:


> View attachment 18948
> View attachment 18946
> Ran into a pair of huge Timber Rattlesnakes today, while picking. Sure glad my dog minds well!
> Found a few small morels too, enough for a meal anyhow.


holy crap, i was thinking about them when I was down by winona.


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

Shroomtrooper 1 said:


> holy crap, i was thinking about them when I was down by winona.



They were out enjoying the nice warm sunshine.


----------



## milwaukee hunter (May 17, 2013)

br5 said:


> Yes, once soil temp is right it's on. Actually cooler temps will prolong season. A friend of mine was killing it I Michigan and it snowed 4" so they went home, couldn't see them. My best years required a jacket.
> View attachment 18656
> View attachment 18658
> These are all from my front yard today where an old apple tree was two years ago.


What part of the state are you located in?


----------



## pikemen7 (Mar 28, 2014)

We need some sunshine and warm Temps... they are up though left way more than I picked


----------



## Kbart (May 13, 2018)

Old Elm said:


> View attachment 18948
> View attachment 18946
> Ran into a pair of huge Timber Rattlesnakes today, while picking. Sure glad my dog minds well!
> Found a few small morels too, enough for a meal anyhow.


How'd the snakes taste?


----------



## gold diggers (May 11, 2016)

My 2 year old grandson came up to me today while playing in the park and announced in a very serious tone of voice, "Grandpa, that kid over there is wasting candy". I think he wanted me to make an arrest. He has a great reverence and passion for candy. I have to get this kid in the woods and develop the same passion for all things wild and edible. Since he is closer to the ground because of his height, he would make a good companion searching for morels. I am making my first attempt tomorrow rain or shine.


----------



## br5 (Apr 4, 2016)

milwaukee hunter said:


> What part of the state are you located in?


I'm in Indiana, but I take vacation to hunt WI and MN.


----------



## br5 (Apr 4, 2016)

Old Elm said:


> View attachment 18948
> View attachment 18946
> Ran into a pair of huge Timber Rattlesnakes today, while picking. Sure glad my dog minds well!
> Found a few small morels too, enough for a meal anyhow.


Those are beautiful. I've never ran into any up north. One of those bites you and it's a bad day.


----------



## twisted minds (Apr 26, 2015)

Old Elm said:


> View attachment 18948
> View attachment 18946
> Ran into a pair of huge Timber Rattlesnakes today, while picking. Sure glad my dog minds well!
> Found a few small morels too, enough for a meal anyhow.


That's a nice haul. Although, I do see the "Where's Waldo" dryad mixed in to "pad your find", ha! Nice to see other Wisconsin finds, by the looks of your rattlers, obviously you are in the rocky sun points of the blufflands. Shaping up to be a banner year by the looks of the weather forecast, if you can trust the meteorologists.


----------



## gold diggers (May 11, 2016)

Old Elm said:


> View attachment 18948
> View attachment 18946
> Ran into a pair of huge Timber Rattlesnakes today, while picking. Sure glad my dog minds well!
> Found a few small morels too, enough for a meal anyhow.


Last time I saw a timber rattler like these we had stuck one with a radio collar in DeSoto and tracked her movements.The day we went back to retrieve the collar, one of our group nearly stepped on her in the tall grass. I know what you're thinking. How do you tell a male from a female rattler? I'm guessing, that after having been married awhile, the females bite harder. Anyway you look at it, you can't trust these things; they speak with a forked tongue.


----------



## gold diggers (May 11, 2016)

I just pulled out of the woods. My fingers are frozen and my nose is red and it's not because I stopped for one(or was it 2) at the Dead End Saloon. Its gosh awful chilly and If I were a morel, I wouldn't come out either although I did spot, but did not pick, 8 slivers(greys) under an old abandoned apple tree. The babies were just beginning to pop through but I didn't want to rock the cradle.


----------



## br5 (Apr 4, 2016)

How far do they travel? I've always been facinated by reptiles and amphibians.


----------



## pikemen7 (Mar 28, 2014)

We still need sun and warm and it will get good. Found a few keepers under two trees


----------



## Hydrallus (May 8, 2019)

As I said already to MN group: So super excited to join the fun. Never had anything foraged really except fiddleheads which was this weekend but sad I may have missed out!

My folks live in St Croix and had hoped to hit their forest ASAP for any delicacies (and just to plot spots on gps) but ramps and ferns especially would be nice!

Identification I’ve been memorizing. Only a little scared of those massive timber rattlers and deer ticks. Haven’t been in their scary woods for a couple decades lol


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

Hydrallus said:


> As I said already to MN group: So super excited to join the fun. Never had anything foraged really except fiddleheads which was this weekend but sad I may have missed out!
> 
> My folks live in St Croix and had hoped to hit their forest ASAP for any delicacies (and just to plot spots on gps) but ramps and ferns especially would be nice!
> 
> Identification I’ve been memorizing. Only a little scared of those massive timber rattlers and deer ticks. Haven’t been in their scary woods for a couple decades lol


Welcome to the group, you picked a great year to start, as this one is shaping up to be epic.
Good luck / Enjoy / Share.
THX’z


----------



## hernanno (May 8, 2019)

I just moved to Madison 3 months ago. I have gotten into wild edibles. Right now I am looking for morels. Its a bit harder since I barely know the area but my goal is to find at least on wild edible mushroom, im hoping its a morel.


----------



## Hydrallus (May 8, 2019)

So the color really doesn’t matter at all? It seems weird to see people pick the white gray and black ones as I’ve never seen those in the store.


----------



## Inthewild (Apr 10, 2017)

@wade and @mmh . Thanks for all you do clearing spam on other forums. I'll be clearing mine tomorrow morning, wish it was with Morels. 
Spam = 

垃圾邮件


----------



## milwaukee hunter (May 17, 2013)

I can’t even brag that I found the first morel of the season because my 14 year old son found the first one around Milwaukee. Ground still feels cold and air is still chilly. This is the latest start of the season that I can remember for quite some years. I would guess they are up in the lower half of the state but would be on the small size like the one we found. Looks like warmer temps next week. Happy hunting his weekend everyone.


----------



## wade (Mar 27, 2017)

Old Elm said:


> View attachment 18948
> View attachment 18946
> Ran into a pair of huge Timber Rattlesnakes today, while picking. Sure glad my dog minds well!
> Found a few small morels too, enough for a meal anyhow.


Man ! those Snakes bout Ruin the innocent Happy Fun For me .. eeeee !


----------



## pikemen7 (Mar 28, 2014)

We are getting off to a slow start but Bountiful. They will spread out and be very abundant soon we need some sunshine plenty of water


----------



## pikemen7 (Mar 28, 2014)

Okay Gold Digger how many...lol


----------



## rookiemistake19 (Apr 28, 2016)

I got a how many for ya too. Thankfully not one crossed into the yard of the family that was watching me with that puzzled look on their face. Waukesha county


----------



## br5 (Apr 4, 2016)

Inthewild said:


> @wade and @mmh . Thanks for all you do clearing spam on other forums. I'll be clearing mine tomorrow morning, wish it was with Morels.
> Spam =
> 
> 垃圾邮件
> View attachment 19740


When I grew up we regularly ate that for dinner. I actually have some to cook up cause I still think it's pretty good.


----------



## br5 (Apr 4, 2016)

rookiemistake19 said:


> I got a how many for ya too. Thankfully not one crossed into the yard of the family that was watching me with that puzzled look on their face. Waukesha county


I'm in for 19


----------



## freeflow581 (May 3, 2013)

Glad to hear it is a slow start. I am in Ushuaia Argentina right now. No morels found here. Will be back in my spots next weekend. Expect a post of finds by Saturday morning.


----------



## TjE (May 10, 2019)

Hello all!
I'm happy to have found this group. I moved back to WI after living on the west coast the past 10 years and am really glad to learn that the mushroom hunting here is just as good. Sadly I'm finding that a lot of the mushroom/plant relationships that I learned out west don't hold true here in the mid-west but, I'm hoping to find at least 1 stuffer this spring!


----------



## Jan Carlo Marquez (Apr 30, 2019)

Ramps + Fiddleheads are in abundance!

I'm going to check for morels in central Wisconsin on Sunday, NE Wisconsin on Monday and upper Michigan the following week. Hoping to find my first morel! So glad i found this site!


----------



## TjE (May 10, 2019)

I didn't see much of anything today in Marinette Co. around my solid bolete and chicken spots or the newer logging units. It's been chilly up here but definitely supposed to warm up this week


----------



## M3Shell (May 5, 2018)

My first sighting, NW Waukesha County on my property.

Way too small to harvest. I have two bountiful locations on my property, but only saw one small one. Hopefully things improve as it warms up this week.


----------



## gold diggers (May 11, 2016)

BINGO! The season has started in southern Wisconsin. I found these silvers(greys) in my red zones and they will be for breakfast mixed into scrambled eggs and green peppers. Here's my take on the season's start: S..... L..... O.....W. The soil temperatures are above 50 F but not by much. There is adequate moisture in the ground; however, the air temperature is below normal for this time of year. Looks like the week after Mother's Day will fire up.


----------



## gold diggers (May 11, 2016)

pikemen7 said:


> Okay Gold Digger how many...lol


 pikemen7, over a dozen in 15 minutes. If you have fish, I have the morels. Now we need someone with the wine. Where are you staking your claims Bro.?


----------



## M3Shell (May 5, 2018)

_"air temperature is below normal for this time of year. Looks like the week after Mother's Day will fire up"_
I agree the air temp is relatively cool. I hope you're right about the season being late, instead of missing out totally this year.


----------



## br5 (Apr 4, 2016)

gold diggers said:


> pikemen7, over a dozen in 15 minutes. If you have fish, I have the morels. Now we need someone with the wine. Where are you staking your claims Bro.?


I like the way you think, I'd like to join you guys for dinner, but once you've got pike, morels, and wine I don't know what I'd add to cover admission.


----------



## br5 (Apr 4, 2016)

M3Shell said:


> _"air temperature is below normal for this time of year. Looks like the week after Mother's Day will fire up"_
> I agree the air temp is relatively cool. I hope you're right about the season being late, instead of missing out totally this year.


We all talk about seasonal indicators that it's about to start, can't remember which forum, but someone said they had an asparagus that told them they were a week late. Nothing worse than a rotten mother load. I'm about 50 miles due north of Indianapolis and we're at tail end of season. Here's some indicators you slept in too long:
1) red buds have leaves
2) tulip trees have dropped their blossoms
3) tulips are just stems
4) lilac flowers are browning up
See all these in combination you'd better know your northern bottoms pretty well or you have a year to wait.


----------



## Inthewild (Apr 10, 2017)

br5 said:


> When I grew up we regularly ate that for dinner. I actually have some to cook up cause I still think it's pretty good.


My steak and eggs this morning. Missing morels. I'll gladly pay you Tuesday for a morel today. Sorry I'm not gonna win any culinary awards for my plating abilities.


----------



## twisted minds (Apr 26, 2015)

Went back and picked the babies I left last weekend, plus a few more.


----------



## br5 (Apr 4, 2016)

Inthewild said:


> My steak and eggs this morning. Missing morels. I'll gladly pay you Tuesday for a morel today. Sorry I'm not gonna win any culinary awards for my plating abilities.
> View attachment 19930










This is what that was supposed to look like.


----------



## Inthewild (Apr 10, 2017)

br5 said:


> View attachment 20000
> This is what that was supposed to look like.


Ouch. It hurts bad enough watching you southerners bagging morels, while we has nothing. Someday soon friend, someday soon.


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

I did not know you guys had rattlers up there. are they just in the SW section? I see more copperheads down here in Mo. than rattlers depending on the location.


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1 (Apr 1, 2017)

twisted minds said:


> View attachment 19942
> View attachment 19944
> 
> 
> Went back and picked the babies I left last weekend, plus a few more.


Awesome, your the man. Cant wait till it gets going up here, have this next week off


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

Shroomtrooper 1 said:


> Awesome, your the man. Cant wait till it gets going up here, have this next week off


Pretty sure ya hit a perfect week off this year Trooper! Have a haul & enjoy.


----------



## pikemen7 (Mar 28, 2014)

Took a buddy out picking yesterday...found 112...my 2.5 yr old son found a couple.that was cool he was excited.next weekend should be awesome


----------



## br5 (Apr 4, 2016)

twisted minds said:


> View attachment 19942
> View attachment 19944
> 
> 
> Went back and picked the babies I left last weekend, plus a few more.


Very nice, I'd say you're on the leader board up north.


----------



## LoHaze (May 6, 2017)

pikemen7 said:


> Took a buddy out picking yesterday...found 112...my 2.5 yr old son found a couple.that was cool he was excited.next weekend should be awesome


What part of the State you in? I primarily hunt in MN but I have a cabin in Siren. I’ve never hunted them up there. That’s pretty cool about your 2.5 year old. I have 3 and 5 year old girls and they both love morels! This pic was from last year


----------



## LoHaze (May 6, 2017)

LoHaze said:


> View attachment 20112
> 
> What part of the State you in? I primarily hunt in MN but I have a cabin in Siren. I’ve never hunted them up there. That’s pretty cool about your 2.5 year old. I have 3 and 5 year old girls and they both love morels! This pic was from last year


You have to zoom in, it was just a little baby, lol


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1 (Apr 1, 2017)

Old Elm said:


> Pretty sure ya hit a perfect week off this year Trooper! Have a haul & enjoy.


you bet, have to get together sometime


----------



## morel rat (May 23, 2013)

I agree this week they should start to boom..


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)




----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

Old Elm said:


> View attachment 20272
> View attachment 20274
> View attachment 20272
> View attachment 20274


Sorry about the double pictures.
Next week could be PRIMO!


----------



## twisted minds (Apr 26, 2015)

Stopped after work and found a few more. You may think this sounds strange, but they were actually starting to dry out. They were out on the edge of a hayfield. Interior woods look promising, next weekend should be booming.


----------



## freeflow581 (May 3, 2013)

Inthewild said:


> My steak and eggs this morning. Missing morels. I'll gladly pay you Tuesday for a morel today. Sorry I'm not gonna win any culinary awards for my plating abilities.
> View attachment 19930


Spam is steak?


----------



## shroomsearcher (Apr 7, 2018)

It is to Hawaiians! They love the stuff! Spam is king! 

Also off topic, many, many years ago, in my misspent youth, I stopped by a house a couple of buddies were renting to suck down a few barley pops! I stepped out on the back patio where they had the grill going, and the most delicious aroma was wafting forth! It was making me ravenously hungry, and I asked them what they had cooking. One of the guys raised the lid and showed me. They had a half chub of baloney on the rotisserie cooking over a slow fire! He told me, "We're going to eat this whole thing! You in?!" I said, "Hell yeah!"


----------



## rookiemistake19 (Apr 28, 2016)

What an evening. Over 100 of these came from 1 tree tonight. My biggest single tree find yet.


----------



## La Crosse Hunter (May 12, 2019)

Awesome. Have been looking for a couple of days in the La Crosse region, only about 30 small ones.


----------



## br5 (Apr 4, 2016)

rookiemistake19 said:


> What an evening. Over 100 of these came from 1 tree tonight. My biggest single tree find yet.


Nice, assume you had enough bags?


----------



## rookiemistake19 (Apr 28, 2016)

br5 said:


> Nice, assume you had enough bags?


You bet! Thanks to you I had some spares at the ready when my 3 oatmeal containers were topped.


----------



## br5 (Apr 4, 2016)

rookiemistake19 said:


> You bet! Thanks to you I had some spares at the ready when my 3 oatmeal containers were topped.


Oatmeal containers? Pics please, and why?


----------



## twisted minds (Apr 26, 2015)

I just hate it when I forget to take a steak out of the freezer before I go to work in the morning. Guess I just have to settle for morels, ramps, and wild asparagus tonight.


----------



## M3Shell (May 5, 2018)

Nice catch rookie!

I'm a real rookie (2nd year hunting). I have a question for the experienced hunters: did I screw up my hunting spot last year, by harvesting all of the morels I saw? I'll asking, because I found a couple dozen near one elm on my property last year, made sure to use a mesh bag, and only see one, measly small morel under the same tree this year! I'm pretty bummed, since I had as many ticks crawling on me.


----------



## twisted minds (Apr 26, 2015)

M3Shell said:


> Nice catch rookie!
> 
> I'm a real rookie (2nd year hunting). I have a question for the experienced hunters: did I screw up my hunting spot last year, by harvesting all of the morels I saw? I'll asking, because I found a couple dozen near one elm on my property last year, made sure to use a mesh bag, and only see one, measly small morel under the same tree this year! I'm pretty bummed, since I had as many ticks crawling on me.


Nope, that's not how morels work. They are a fruiting body whose sole purpose is to distribute spores to hopefully land on a new host tree/plant. Sometimes you get a good flush when the host tree is dying or in distress, sometimes multiple years, sometimes a one year only deal. You can't over harvest an area. They don't seed or grow back as far as all the experts who study them say.


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

M3Shell said:


> Nice catch rookie!
> 
> I'm a real rookie (2nd year hunting). I have a question for the experienced hunters: did I screw up my hunting spot last year, by harvesting all of the morels I saw? I'll asking, because I found a couple dozen near one elm on my property last year, made sure to use a mesh bag, and only see one, measly small morel under the same tree this year! I'm pretty bummed, since I had as many ticks crawling on me.


No harm done, harvest all you need & can use. It has no effect on your mycelium production. The tree I find usually only fruit for about two/three years with diminishing returns as it dies off.


----------



## shroomsearcher (Apr 7, 2018)

br5 said:


> Nice, assume you had enough bags?


I've never found a haul like that, but if I did I'd take my t-shirt off, put a knot in the waist and the sleeves, and start stuffing morels down the neck! If that still wasn't enough, I'd hike out, stash the morels in the cooler, and hike back in! Get 'em while you can! Nature's bounty.


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1 (Apr 1, 2017)

twisted minds said:


> View attachment 20490
> 
> I just hate it when I forget to take a steak out of the freezer before I go to work in the morning. Guess I just have to settle for morels, ramps, and wild asparagus tonight.


I feel so sorry for you. Trade you a steak for the ramps and wild asparagus.


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1 (Apr 1, 2017)

pikemen7 said:


> Took a buddy out picking yesterday...found 112...my 2.5 yr old son found a couple.that was cool he was excited.next weekend should be awesome


Awesome, start him early. I still remember the time I took my son out, I had the fever, lectured him on being aware, don't look too fast, ok you ready to go? He nodded, I turn and stepped into the woods, I see one he says, where I say? You stepped on it, I looked down and there was this huge yellow in some tall grass, stepped on it, I said, I'm lucky I didn't trip over it. Told him I was proud of him, he smiled. I still remember that.


----------



## twisted minds (Apr 26, 2015)

Shroomtrooper 1 said:


> I feel so sorry for you. Trade you a steak for the ramps and wild asparagus.


Deal, ha ha! I'm actually going up by Winona tomorrow for work. If you were visiting your son at college, I'd be glad to share you some of the bounty. Ramps are growing nicely, asparagus is just starting to put up shoots in the ditches I harvest.


----------



## Inthewild (Apr 10, 2017)

Morels just starting in Eau Claire county. An inch a day, in the month I say. Do you think the morels will listen?


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1 (Apr 1, 2017)

twisted minds said:


> Deal, ha ha! I'm actually going up by Winona tomorrow for work. If you were visiting your son at college, I'd be glad to share you some of the bounty. Ramps are growing nicely, asparagus is just starting to put up shoots in the ditches I harvest.


That is very nice of you, I sure would like to meet you. My son is moving to another place in Winona today, driving back tonight. I never harvested wild asparagus, I see some plants on a trail by my house but never found any in spring(have not really looked). He is done with finals, and I might hit cannon falls tomorrow, best of luck twisted minds, and everybody.


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1 (Apr 1, 2017)

Damm, I have to blanch some ramps I forgot, still in fridge, thanks twisted minds.


----------



## M3Shell (May 5, 2018)

Old Elm said:


> No harm done, harvest all you need & can use. It has no effect on your mycelium production. The tree I find usually only fruit for about two/three years with diminishing returns as it dies off.


Thanks for the info. I am just surprised, since it seems like the elm the harvest was under is only about 25% dead. This heavily wooded area has a number of rooms though, perhaps I'm looking at the wrong one.
Thanks again fellas!


----------



## M3Shell (May 5, 2018)

twisted minds said:


> Nope, that's not how morels work. They are a fruiting body whose sole purpose is to distribute spores to hopefully land on a new host tree/plant. Sometimes you get a good flush when the host tree is dying or in distress, sometimes multiple years, sometimes a one year only deal. You can't over harvest an area. They don't seed or grow back as far as all the experts who study them say.


Thanks for the info. See reasoning above (I guess I haven't figured out how to multi-quote yet).


----------



## Inthewild (Apr 10, 2017)

OK we got some rain this morning with thunder and lightning. The rain will help along with warm weather. My question today is: Does lightning induced nitrogen effect the morel crop? TIA


----------



## noob hunter (May 16, 2019)

avngal said:


> View attachment 12192
> Well, the anticipation has begun. Please post your Wisconsin shroom hopes, your finds and any crazy fun right here!


Found about a pound under a recently dead elm in a very sunny part of yard, while cutting the grass. Mostly blacks, with a few yellows mixed in. Haven't seen that before. Many more, just starting to pop in same area. Hope they grow before they dry out. Time to hit the woods! Western Waukesha county.


----------



## noob hunter (May 16, 2019)

Found about a pound under a recently dead elm in a very sunny part of yard while cutting the grass in western Waukesha county. Many more small ones. hope they grow before they dry out. Time to hit the woods!


----------



## br5 (Apr 4, 2016)

Inthewild said:


> Morels just starting in Eau Claire county. An inch a day, in the month I say. Do you think the morels will listen?


To others no, to you I'm sure they're all ears. We'll start calling you the morel whisper.


----------



## br5 (Apr 4, 2016)

noob hunter said:


> Found about a pound under a recently dead elm in a very sunny part of yard, while cutting the grass. Mostly blacks, with a few yellows mixed in. Haven't seen that before. Many more, just starting to pop in same area. Hope they grow before they dry out. Time to hit the woods! Western Waukesha county.


Nothing better than your own private morel patch. Take pictures to track growth as they will double in size in a week. I picked just under 5 lbs. in my yard this year. Figure the value of my home went up $5,000.


----------



## rookiemistake19 (Apr 28, 2016)

br5 said:


> I'd still take a mesh bag just in case you find the mother load. Don't make a rookie mistake 3 miles in and not be able to get your haul out. I always take at least two mesh bags and several plastic Walmart sacks just in case. Plan C is to tie a knot in my tee shirt and use it as a bag. Good luck.


Remember? You gave me the heads up to bring more than just the containers


----------



## noob hunter (May 16, 2019)

Last year I went on an all day hunt in Whitewater area at a friends farm. 8 hours later, had 2 morels to show for it. As I'm walking in the door, he calls, and tells me "You gotta get over here", talking about his rental property, right in down town Waukesha. We picked 7 pounds in an area the size of 2 trucks. I've never seen anything like it. You literally couldn't walk into the patch, they were so thick. Easiest picking I've ever had.


----------



## br5 (Apr 4, 2016)

rookiemistake19 said:


> Remember? You gave me the heads up to bring more than just the containers


I remember that part, just curious why oatmeal containers and not a basket or tupperware? Assume you're not wanting to damage them right?


----------



## jdaniels313 (May 30, 2014)

twisted minds said:


> View attachment 20490
> 
> I just hate it when I forget to take a steak out of the freezer before I go to work in the morning. Guess I just have to settle for morels, ramps, and wild asparagus tonight.


Man, my mouth is watering as I write this! Good job!!


----------



## milwaukee hunter (May 17, 2013)

Finally had a rainfall in Southeast WI with temps above 60 degrees. This should really help the growth even with cooler temps forecast for the next two days. Checking on a few small morels that I spotted last weekend. I am guessing they should have doubled at least in size.


----------



## rookiemistake19 (Apr 28, 2016)

br5 said:


> I remember that part, just curious why oatmeal containers and not a basket or tupperware? Assume you're not wanting to damage them right?


Yea I prefer the safety and discreteness of the backpack, and avoid putting my mushrooms in any sort of plastic.


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1 (Apr 1, 2017)

rookiemistake19 said:


> Yea I prefer the safety and discreteness of the backpack, and avoid putting my mushrooms in any sort of plastic.


I do the same now


----------



## Kbart (May 13, 2018)

M3Shell said:


> Nice catch rookie!
> 
> I'm a real rookie (2nd year hunting). I have a question for the experienced hunters: did I screw up my hunting spot last year, by harvesting all of the morels I saw? I'll asking, because I found a couple dozen near one elm on my property last year, made sure to use a mesh bag, and only see one, measly small morel under the same tree this year! I'm pretty bummed, since I had as many ticks crawling on me.


It's still early, everything is behind (at least in Central Michigan). I went to a spot that yielded 60 mushrooms under one tree last year and went back on mothers day to find nothing. Went to the same spot today and counted 11. Probably more still to come. The ones that I found today were small and all coming up at the same ground level elevation. The dips in the earth near the tree haven't had time to warm so they could still pop any day. go back to that tree in 4-6 days if you are warming up in your area now.


----------



## br5 (Apr 4, 2016)

rookiemistake19 said:


> Yea I prefer the safety and discreteness of the backpack, and avoid putting my mushrooms in any sort of plastic.


Okay that makes great sense. I can only count on one hand less my thumb the number of times I've seen another person in the deep woods hunting morels. If I score I'll walk within eye sight of the car and make my move when I'm sure no one will see me.


----------



## br5 (Apr 4, 2016)

Kbart said:


> It's still early, everything is behind (at least in Central Michigan). I went to a spot that yielded 60 mushrooms under one tree last year and went back on mothers day to find nothing. Went to the same spot today and counted 11. Probably more still to come. The ones that I found today were small and all coming up at the same ground level elevation. The dips in the earth near the tree haven't had time to warm so they could still pop any day. go back to that tree in 4-6 days if you are warming up in your area now.


Kbart,
What part of MI do you prefer? Been up there three times and got it handed to me. Back in the 70's I can remember pictures in the paper of people that had returned from there with a two car garage floor completely covered with morels. My past hunting partner picked a 100 lbs. in one valley with his dad when he was young. The story of that never gets old, no matter how many times I hear it.


----------



## br5 (Apr 4, 2016)

noob hunter said:


> Last year I went on an all day hunt in Whitewater area at a friends farm. 8 hours later, had 2 morels to show for it. As I'm walking in the door, he calls, and tells me "You gotta get over here", talking about his rental property, right in down town Waukesha. We picked 7 pounds in an area the size of 2 trucks. I've never seen anything like it. You literally couldn't walk into the patch, they were so thick. Easiest picking I've ever had.


That's a true friend there. Here's a portion of my front yard this year. Picked over 60 in a 20 foot circle.


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1 (Apr 1, 2017)

br5 said:


> That's a true friend there. Here's a portion of my front yard this year. Picked over 60 in a 20 foot circle.
> View attachment 20584


wow, thats cool


----------



## M3Shell (May 5, 2018)

Another question: when you're hunting in the woods, do you ever pull back the dead leaves and ground covering? The spot that I had hot last year sucks now (found only one). The ground cover seems about 6" thick though, and I'm wondering if I simply can't see them.


----------



## Elevatorguy (Apr 29, 2018)

Finding blacks


----------



## milwaukee hunter (May 17, 2013)

Found about a dozen in the Milwaukee area today after the rain. Still have room to grow so left them. We are definitely a week or more behind from last year.


----------



## twisted minds (Apr 26, 2015)

M3Shell said:


> Another question: when you're hunting in the woods, do you ever pull back the dead leaves and ground covering? The spot that I had hot last year sucks now (found only one). The ground cover seems about 6" thick though, and I'm wondering if I simply can't see them.


Yes, pull back grasses, leaves, sticks, fallen bark, get down on your hands and knees, look at different angles. You'd be suprised by how many most people walk by and never see. I take different people out every year and make the bet that I can pick more following 30 yards behind them than they find, and typically win that bet. Takes time to train the eye, but once you get versed enough, they seem to "magically appear" where others walk right through.


----------



## elmgirl (May 21, 2016)

Old Elm said:


> View attachment 20272
> View attachment 20274
> View attachment 20272
> View attachment 20274


Nice


----------



## gold diggers (May 11, 2016)

Inthewild said:


> OK we got some rain this morning with thunder and lightning. The rain will help along with warm weather. My question today is: Does lightning induced nitrogen effect the morel crop? TIA


No, mushrooms are decomposers which is why they are sitting over dead elm. Nitrogen fixing plants like legumes can benefit from nitrogen that is found in the atmosphere. Also, morel hunters like ourselves benefit from nitrogen fixation which is why we really go see the dentist. If you request a double portion the dentist can pull a tooth without any local anesthesia. if you request a triple portion, something else is wrong


----------



## gold diggers (May 11, 2016)

rookiemistake19 said:


> Yea I prefer the safety and discreteness of the backpack, and avoid putting my mushrooms in any sort of plastic.


To be really discrete about it, why not fry them up right there in the woods and eat em. That way when you walk out of the woods holding an empty bag no one will suspect you just hit a mother lode because they're all in your gut.


----------



## gold diggers (May 11, 2016)

milwaukee hunter said:


> Found about a dozen in the Milwaukee area today after the rain. Still have room to grow so left them. We are definitely a week or more behind from last year.


Have you tried the Domes or are those closed this year?


----------



## gold diggers (May 11, 2016)

twisted minds said:


> Yes, pull back grasses, leaves, sticks, fallen bark, get down on your hands and knees, look at different angles. You'd be suprised by how many most people walk by and never see. I take different people out every year and make the bet that I can pick more following 30 yards behind them than they find, and typically win that bet. Takes time to train the eye, but once you get versed enough, they seem to "magically appear" where others walk right through.


Boot camp is actually good training for hunting morels. A lot of the time your face is in the ground. If you can't find them, get a pair of "magical" reading glasses. I recommend a 1.25 magnification. What do you wear, Old Elm?


----------



## gold diggers (May 11, 2016)

br5 said:


> That's a true friend there. Here's a portion of my front yard this year. Picked over 60 in a 20 foot circle.
> View attachment 20584


It never pays to cut the grass too early. Whenever the wife screams at me to get my fat... out there and cut the lawn, I just say, "morels aren't up yet". Usually this works through the month of June.


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1 (Apr 1, 2017)

twisted minds said:


> Yes, pull back grasses, leaves, sticks, fallen bark, get down on your hands and knees, look at different angles. You'd be suprised by how many most people walk by and never see. I take different people out every year and make the bet that I can pick more following 30 yards behind them than they find, and typically win that bet. Takes time to train the eye, but once you get versed enough, they seem to "magically appear" where others walk right through.


So true, just like yesterday. Found a nice prime,prime Elm. Nothing around the base. It just looked too good. In the early season I would have gone my way and looked for a better hot spot. But I backed up and slowly searched the ground, found a real nice one. I am excited now and know exactly what too so, I went further back to what I thought the the most extended range from the tree the Morels would come up. Found another nice one and another. Looked back of me and saw another farther down the hill. So I went back farther from that one, saw another one farther, wow. I ended up over 5oft from the tree. I looked around to see if there was another host tree, nothing, no stumps even. I went back and forth over the area 4 times, even the slightest different angle gives you a way better chance of spotting them. There was nothing up above the tree, finally found one around the base, looked before and could not believe I missed it, different angle again. Its a pretty public place and I wonder if someone came through and just tromped around the base and went there merry way. Found 40 very nice ones, a mini motherload to me. It was on a slope in a saddle facing southish, Probably the most farthest away from a host tree I ever had, funny the ones farther from the tree where smaller, probably because nothing was picked there. My legs are tired, should take a break from the hills, but with finds like this, its hard to stay away. Good luck everyone


----------



## milwaukee hunter (May 17, 2013)

gold diggers said:


> Have you tried the Domes or are those closed this year?


I might just have to try the Domes. Wonder if there is any dead elm there. Hope they don't mind me stamping around their flower beds.


----------



## br5 (Apr 4, 2016)

gold diggers said:


> It never pays to cut the grass too early. Whenever the wife screams at me to get my fat... out there and cut the lawn, I just say, "morels aren't up yet". Usually this works through the month of June.


So true, I mowed over the area the day after I picked and found four more. Luckily I had blades set high and wheels didn't go over any of them.


----------



## freeflow581 (May 3, 2013)

ok, we got back from Chile and Argentina yesterday. Had a few minutes to check one of my spots this morning. found this in a warm spot. Green Bay is on the map.


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

freeflow581 said:


> ok, we got back from Chile and Argentina yesterday. Had a few minutes to check one of my spots this morning. found this in a warm spot. Green Bay is on the map.



Should start to get real good now.
Enjoy.


----------



## twisted minds (Apr 26, 2015)

Got some more after work, along with first of the season oysters, and the wild asparagus has finally started sprouting healthy stalks.


----------



## gold diggers (May 11, 2016)

I went out today to hunt a sweet sweet spot -Nada! Nothing but pheasantback;I am de'morel'ized for the time being.


----------



## gold diggers (May 11, 2016)

twisted minds said:


> View attachment 20770
> 
> Got some more after work, along with first of the season oysters, and the wild asparagus has finally started sprouting healthy stalks.


What a smorgasbord, twisted minds. Very nice! I'll be right over.


----------



## freeflow581 (May 3, 2013)

Hit one of our early season warm spots in Manitowoc county, ...ramps around this morel patch too. Nice smells


----------



## twisted minds (Apr 26, 2015)

Got a bunch more, even found some bigfoots.


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1 (Apr 1, 2017)

twisted minds said:


> View attachment 20862
> View attachment 20864
> 
> Got a bunch more, even found some bigfoots.


Perfect color on them nice


----------



## Inthewild (Apr 10, 2017)

Inthewild said:


> Morels just starting in Eau Claire county. An inch a day, in the month I say. Do you think the morels will listen?


OK so I'm wrong again. Of course NO heat. Morels grew an inch in 4 days. Hopefully by Friday I'll be pickin, if we don't have a frost tonight. Ugh!


----------



## twisted minds (Apr 26, 2015)

I may be soaked from the knees down, but found another couple pounds today that otherwise may have wasted away with all this moisture. Good majority gave away (may have gotten a free drink or two) to the ole' timers that can no longer climb the billy goat bluffs here in God's Country. The price from the buyers may be high, but nothing tops an old fashion "Thank you, I haven't been able to get out for years", from someone who's not able to pick themselves anymore. If you can, share the bounty . . . One day it will be our old a$$=$, that can't gather, and hopefully the next generation will look kindly upon us.


----------



## milwaukee hunter (May 17, 2013)

Had some luck this weekend at a few of my favorite spots around Milwaukee. Some are starting to get water logged from all the rain.


----------



## theresonlynow (May 12, 2013)

Just please, Please, PLEASE remember to ask before hunting on private land. Nothing is more frustrating than leaving a few morels out to grow a little more and finding out that someone trespassed and stole them.


----------



## Inthewild (Apr 10, 2017)

Eau Claire county just starting. All picked on public land. Most all were on or close to moss. Hoping other morels follow with excess moisture we've got. Sorry I don't count, maybe can't, or weigh.


----------



## Elevatorguy (Apr 29, 2018)

Inthewild said:


> Eau Claire county just starting. All picked on public land. Most all were on or close to moss. Hoping other morels follow with excess moisture we've got. Sorry I don't count, maybe can't, or weigh.


----------



## WisconsinMorels (Mar 14, 2019)

Any luck for blacks in the Northwoods yet? I'm up in the bayfield area the next few days and might try my luck if I have a chance in the daylight to get out.


----------



## noob hunter (May 16, 2019)

Back yard patch still producing. Wife weed whacked 6 yesterday. 

Anyone ever pick morels in Vilas county (or other northwoods areas)? I know there aren't any elms around up there.


----------



## Anna Klotz (May 21, 2019)

gold diggers said:


> BINGO! The season has started in southern Wisconsin. I found these silvers(greys) in my red zones and they will be for breakfast mixed into scrambled eggs and green peppers. Here's my take on the season's start: S..... L..... O.....W. The soil temperatures are above 50 F but not by much. There is adequate moisture in the ground; however, the air temperature is below normal for this time of year. Looks like the week after Mother's Day will fire up.
> View attachment 19890
> View attachment 19892


newbie at this, know any spots in washington county?


----------



## freeflow581 (May 3, 2013)

nice when somebody puts up a no trespassing sign near a honey hole I have picked for several years. The problem is, the LAND IS PUBLIC RIGHT OF WAY !!!. I've worked as a surveyor, I know the property boundaries....those morels are now in my possession LOL


----------



## pikemen7 (Mar 28, 2014)

Anna Klotz said:


> newbie at this, know any spots in washington county?


Anna I found them in years past at Pike Lake State Park gets picked heavy but it's early still it might just be getting going good luck


----------



## Inthewild (Apr 10, 2017)

My son and I conversation on Morels, leads me to believe: IF you know everything, why do we need teachers! Maybe I WAS the same?


----------



## rookiemistake19 (Apr 28, 2016)

Got a big foot tonight. Milwaukee county


----------



## sb (Apr 25, 2013)

rookiemistake19 said:


> Got a big foot tonight. Milwaukee county


They should all be that size!!!


----------



## jparr (Apr 13, 2016)

Hey all I’m visiting park falls and Rhinelander for next two weeks can someone point me in the right direction on how to find morels up here. I thought about heading to the nf ground between the two town.


----------



## twisted minds (Apr 26, 2015)

Found yet some more. Apple trees on edges of open fields have been really good this year.


----------



## gold diggers (May 11, 2016)

twisted minds said:


> View attachment 21238
> View attachment 21242
> 
> 
> Found yet some more. Apple trees on edges of open fields have been really good this year.


 Enjoyed the pictures. Looks like you have poison Ivy there, Twisted Minds?


----------



## morel rat (May 23, 2013)

I'm on the board..
still small but had enough to go with my Tbone steak yum!


----------



## morel rat (May 23, 2013)




----------



## Inthewild (Apr 10, 2017)

freeflow581 said:


> only in the off season until you get back out and hike for a few weeks, then they will fit better....


Great...Now my pants fit, but my cholesterol is on the rise.


----------



## Inthewild (Apr 10, 2017)

Inthewild said:


> OK so I'm wrong again. Of course NO heat. Morels grew an inch in 4 days. Hopefully by Friday I'll be pickin, if we don't have a frost tonight. Ugh!


Couldn't wait til Friday. Some Novice picked my babies and left 3 adults. Or?


----------



## Inthewild (Apr 10, 2017)

OK I'm gonna coin a phrase, kinda like *"Too Far Gone"*.
*"Pheasantback, Don't Attack"*. I have yet to find morels around a tree with a pheasantback on its trunk.


----------



## Inthewild (Apr 10, 2017)

Inthewild said:


> Eau Claire county just starting. All picked on public land. Most all were on or close to moss. Hoping other morels follow with excess moisture we've got. Sorry I don't count, maybe can't, or weigh.


Moss and wet areas with ground cover starting to produce. Leaf covered ground floor not producing.


----------



## AIM (May 10, 2018)

Inthewild said:


> OK I'm gonna coin a phrase, kinda like *"Too Far Gone"*.
> *"Pheasantback, Don't Attack"*. I have yet to find morels around a tree with a pheasantback on its trunk.


Troof crazy amount around this stump today! Did find a half free 10' away.


----------



## gold diggers (May 11, 2016)

Picked up 4 pounds today while trail riding on my bike. Take a look at how big the silvers (greys) are. They are unusually large . Under one elm, there was a mixed bag of 2 dozen golds (yellows) and silvers. Some of them were tucked away in tall grass. Presumably where it is nice and warm.


----------



## AIM (May 10, 2018)

gold diggers said:


> Picked up 4 pounds today while trail riding on my bike. Take a look at how big the silvers (greys) are. They are unusually large . Under one elm, there was a mixed bag of 2 dozen golds (yellows) and silvers. Some of them were tucked away in tall grass. Presumably where it is nice and warm.


Makes sense... Nice find!


----------



## Inthewild (Apr 10, 2017)

AIM said:


> Troof crazy amount around this stump today! Did find a half free 10' away.
> View attachment 21266


Unfortunately I don't understand the 1/2 free association to my elms, though I've found them too.


----------



## AIM (May 10, 2018)

Inthewild said:


> Unfortunately I don't understand the 1/2 free association to my elms, though I've found them too.


I'm hoping it is an early sign for bigger things to come but just found a dead elm off a random path and there it was. Moved about 100' and found the shorty. Early in the deep wood but hopefully good sign


----------



## Hroommus (May 25, 2019)

Hello everyone,

I've hunted morels many times in my folks' woods in southern Indiana, and never saw one that wasn't pointed out to me... ;^) 

That lack of success dovetailed perfectly with my lack of imagination that morels might be found, literally, in my own backyard in Wisconsin.

For 10 years, we've lived on 5 wooded acres in western Dane County and I've been all through the woods over the years--but at the wrong times--making firewood. There are elms a-plenty, standing and fallen dead ones, and young live ones.

For the first time, I've been in the woods (it's been called "oak savannah" by a state forester) this early, enough to see mayapples sprout up in rings around the elms, and for also the first time, have at least a suspicion that morels _ought_ to be there which informs and inspires my hunting.

My parents have passed on, and I'll hunt morels in their memory, but it sure would be nice if I could find one on my own before I go too... :^)

In fact, I won't post an avatar until I find that first one. I've missed any reports from Dane County. 

If you've hunted here, I'd appreciate both your general opinions and specific advices.

Thank you. Glad to have stumbled, at least, upon morels.com. It's a good start.


----------



## Assimilation (May 12, 2019)

Hey all, second year Hunter here. I was getting worried I had missed the bounty this year but I picked 7 growing along a bike path this morning in Marathon county. I had my two year old with me and he started to lose it so I had to turn around but on the way back I spotted two more patches to search thoroughly later. All morels I spotted were on the South side at the grassline in open, sunny areas.


----------



## twisted minds (Apr 26, 2015)

Not posting these to brag, (maybe a little), but mainly to show what public lands, (YES, THESE ALL CAME OFF PUBLIC ACCESS), can yield. I may have had to walk a little farther, and got a little torn up from the brush, but they are out there. Saw vehicles parked at this access point all week on way to work, and there were 3 trucks here and followed a VW van in when I went out today, but kinda figured they wouldn't venture out to the spots I was fairly certain I would find . . . And low and behold, here they were. Even heard others walking and talking maybe 200 yds away, walking the easy logging roads, as I was filling bags, and eventually my t-shirt to carry out my haul.


----------



## twisted minds (Apr 26, 2015)

Pretty much everything today were bigfoots, all on East slope. And actually had to crumble and disperse about 2 dozen past prime. This may be the beginning of the end. Hoping for at least 1 more week to 10 days of North facing area production. But from what experience has taught me, that may be wishful thinking. Once they are done, they are done. Best of luck to all, and take a moment whilst out in the woods to reflect and remember those no longer with us this Memorial Day Weekend.


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1 (Apr 1, 2017)

twisted minds said:


> View attachment 21382
> View attachment 21384
> View attachment 21386
> 
> ...


good job


----------



## freeflow581 (May 3, 2013)

Interesting article on being certified to sell morels in Michigan 

https://www.woodtv.com/amp/news/michigan/state-morels-for-sale-need-certified-check/2025503225


----------



## Elevatorguy (Apr 29, 2018)

Big ones in the valley today


----------



## M3Shell (May 5, 2018)

twisted minds said:


> Yes, pull back grasses, leaves, sticks, fallen bark, get down on your hands and knees, look at different angles. You'd be suprised by how many most people walk by and never see. I take different people out every year and make the bet that I can pick more following 30 yards behind them than they find, and typically win that bet. Takes time to train the eye, but once you get versed enough, they seem to "magically appear" where others walk right through.


Thanks!! I noticed it takes a trained eye. I'll be walking between elms, and just when a get discouraged, I find a couple where I'd least expect them. Thanks again!


----------



## gold diggers (May 11, 2016)

When an elm dies it hosts a morel that helps return the elm's nutrients back to the earth. The new generation of elm depend on these recycled nutrients to thrive. In a way the dying elm becomes immortal. What is the fate of the morel hunter? We are like the dying elm. If we pass on to the next generation what we ourselves have learned from the woods, we too, in a way, become immortal. These are my grandchildren learning to find morels. They have been spending more time in the woods than in front of the TV. When I am gone, they will represent me in making policy decisions involving the environment. I can't think of a better way to leave something good behind.


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

Nice, totally agree. 
A gift that’s just gets better & better.


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

Wow great post gold. I guess I failed to get my son hooked on shrooming, but he will take a hike. I wish he was going with me like I got to go with my dad and grandfather. But I will keep my fingers crossed on grand kids. A friend has started his out young by hiding them in the grass in his yard, I thought that was a brilliant idea, wish I had been smart enough to think about it.


----------



## Jasers (May 26, 2019)

My Grandad was a true woodsman, utilizing all that he could sustainably harvest(before it was cool). One missing piece in my experience was the elusive Morel. Went out on my back 40 tonight and feel like I hit the jackpot. I noticed a couple while taking my son for a tractor ride the other day and decided to go back to that spot. My first morel harvest...and it only took 30min! All in about 1 acre...I need to go check for more. 
Blessed.


----------



## Rachael O (May 29, 2019)

Can someone tell me if you can find true models next to or in the same forest as false morels? 

Thanks!


----------



## jg010682 (May 16, 2016)

Just wondering if someone could inform me on the use of public lands in Wisconsin for foraging just lookin to come across the border to pick some morels.


----------



## Already Gone (Apr 17, 2017)

Rachael O said:


> Can someone tell me if you can find true models next to or in the same forest as false morels?
> 
> Thanks!


Absolutely.
I have seen them within steps of each other.
The falsies are a bit earlier usually, but they do coexist for a brief period.


----------



## BigEd (May 15, 2018)

Found some nice ones today. Buffalo County, South facing slopes.


----------



## BigEd (May 15, 2018)

BigEd said:


> View attachment 21604
> 
> Found some nice ones today. Buffalo County, South facing slopes.


----------



## La Crosse Hunter (May 12, 2019)

Had a great night in the bluffs last night. Pics are of some of the 5-1/2 lbs I found in 2 hours. One of my best days ever and have had a good season. Roughly 15 lbs.


----------



## LoHaze (May 6, 2017)

BigEd said:


> View attachment 21604
> 
> Found some nice ones today. Buffalo County, South facing slopes.


Woah!!


----------



## twisted minds (Apr 26, 2015)

Found after work, still on eastern, northeastern slopes, same public lands just a little farther around hill now. Some were past prime, some real fresh. Get out now, or be prepared to wait another 11 months.


----------



## gold diggers (May 11, 2016)

I believe Morels just don't "pop"; however, 3 days ago when I checked a sweet spot there was nothing. Today (5/29) I picked 3 pounds of morels from the very same location and they were all fresh. I have yet to come across an old one.


----------



## gold diggers (May 11, 2016)

Beneath the earth lies a "spider web" of tissue called a mycelium. It is interconnected to a living elm host from which it receives newly produced spring sap in exchange for nutrients that it releases from the soil into the living elm's roots. When there is a disruption in this symbiotic and mutual relationship such as a disease like Dutch Elm, the mycelium reacts by shooting up a reproductive structure called a Morel. The mycelium is simply attempting to insure its survival by doing this before the elm is dead. The mystery about this for the morel hunter is trying to find the elm that is in the process of dying; not dead but dying. Today, I found an elm that had some live branches mixed with a few dead ones. Beneath it were several fresh morels.


----------



## Inthewild (Apr 10, 2017)

BigEd said:


> View attachment 21606


Not sure which was my favorite...the two hearted or the morels. Morels I guess, only once a year. Great job.


----------



## Inthewild (Apr 10, 2017)

Found this girl guarding my morels. ALL beatiful!


----------



## gold diggers (May 11, 2016)

Inthewild said:


> View attachment 21716
> 
> Found this girl guarding my morels. ALL beatiful!


I know the feeling, Inthewild - it's not all about finding morels.


----------



## gold diggers (May 11, 2016)

Dinner! After romping around in the woods today, this cuisine was my reward. These are all sources of Wisconsin wild edibles I gathered: wild asparagus, venison steak( harvested from my farm during the 9 day gun hunt), morels, and the bread which was made from Wisconsin cranberries and wild rice. A glass of Door County cherry wine washed it all down.


----------



## sb (Apr 25, 2013)

gold diggers -- *Inspiring!* Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## twisted minds (Apr 26, 2015)

Was picking out near the nuclear reactor, ha! Some of, if not the, largest I've ever found.


----------



## twisted minds (Apr 26, 2015)

May be past prime, but a true "pounder"


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1 (Apr 1, 2017)

WOW


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1 (Apr 1, 2017)

twisted minds said:


> View attachment 21770
> 
> 
> May be past prime, but a true "pounder"


We have to hook up sometime, ha.


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1 (Apr 1, 2017)

Don't stop now, bigfoot has been seen!


----------



## twisted minds (Apr 26, 2015)

Times are tough when you can barely fit 4 split shrooms in a foil pan.


----------



## twisted minds (Apr 26, 2015)

I may not be rich, but I think I've got it made!


----------



## gold diggers (May 11, 2016)

twisted minds said:


> View attachment 21788
> View attachment 21790
> 
> I may not be rich, but I think I've got it made!


Looking good, twisted minds! I'll be right over. Any Bud Light left?


----------



## twisted minds (Apr 26, 2015)

gold diggers said:


> Looking good, twisted minds! I'll be right over. Any Bud Light left?


Always, that's what basement fridges were made for!


----------



## sb (Apr 25, 2013)

twisted minds -- Thanks for sharing the great tease dinner pics!!

Having had my share, this/my comment is actually more like empathy than envy. It's great to see others score and do well in the preparation and enjoyment of a unique item - Morels.


----------



## sb (Apr 25, 2013)

Oh, yea . . . I'd have to measure that big one against my fav . . . a bottle of wine, Ha!

It'd still be a record!!


----------



## pikemen7 (Mar 28, 2014)

Found this giant this morning! 14" tall almost 6" wide


----------



## pikemen7 (Mar 28, 2014)

My boy loved it


----------



## M3Shell (May 5, 2018)

Nice pics showing up, some largest I've ever seen. Thanks!

I think it's over on my property. Last weekend I found four large ones right next to my driveway (nowhere near as large as the photos above). Funny, that was just two days after I harvested that spot!!

Hey, if anyone is still watching, I had a neighbor say this, and I saw it on a website dedicated to spotting elms for morels. Had anyone seen them under Ash trees? I've heard that from two sources now, but I'm doubtful. My property is too densely wooded to tell, but it would be nice with the quantity of ash in Wisconsin dying off right now.

Have you heard that? Have you seen any morels under Ash?

I wish you all a great year! See ya next year!


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

Ash are good. In some years they can be real good.


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

Nice pic TM, we won the lottery once being born in America. Then we won it again being born in morel country. Literally born to pick. And of course eat.


----------



## gold diggers (May 11, 2016)

Morels the size of softballs. The mother lode of 5 pounds I picked today were spread across the forest floor. I looked for elm and couldn't find any. Any thoughts on this from my friends in this forum?


----------



## kb (Feb 13, 2013)

they grow where they grow I guess gold. As elm get harder to find, I have started looking around trees I never would have before. Conifers in general are supposed to produce. Don't know about buckthorn. Don't have it down here. I have found them in long grass no trees. Monsters you have there. Been growing a long time for a morel.


----------



## Inthewild (Apr 10, 2017)

Inner woods not producing in northern Dunn county
Ground temps 53-54 Degrees. Picked a few to share. Found 2 fawns able to run, and this girl. God is great!


----------



## gold diggers (May 11, 2016)

gold diggers said:


> Morels the size of softballs. The mother lode of 5 pounds I picked today were spread across the forest floor. I looked for elm and couldn't find any. Any thoughts on this from my friends in this forum?


I went back today to look the area over again and located several living and dead elm that were the catalyst for such a sweet harvest. I will soon be tossing my schrooming clothes in the wash machine signaling the close of a successful morel season here in southern Wisconsin


----------



## Glenn (May 25, 2017)

M3Shell said:


> Nice pics showing up, some largest I've ever seen. Thanks!
> 
> I think it's over on my property. Last weekend I found four large ones right next to my driveway (nowhere near as large as the photos above). Funny, that was just two days after I harvested that spot!!
> 
> ...


Here in northern Michigan white ash is the goto and produces prodigious amounts of white morels. We find them around both dead and alive ash but live ash usually produces much larger size and quantity. It was the most tremendous year I have ever seen this year.


----------



## Inthewild (Apr 10, 2017)

I have found more venison, (fawns) and unfortunately pheasant back by the hundreds of pounds. Wish they were morels. Can't complain, good, not great, season. Side note. I dropped off some morels for a fishing buddy who hasn't had them for 20 years. Got some home grown shiitake shrooms in return. Not my thing but enjoyed the experience.


----------



## twisted minds (Apr 26, 2015)

Last meal of the fresh morels this spring. Great season, weather patterns were near perfect. Not the best year I've ever had, but above average for sure.









First blacks, April 24th, a solid 5-6 weeks of picking, can't ask for much more. Ate a ton, gave away even more, dried a few pounds, and canned about 20 lbs to get me through the year. Here's to starting the countdown (I imagine T minus 10 months) for the 2020 Wisconsin morel season forum. See ya next year!


----------



## 3ric4 (Jun 10, 2019)

Glad I found this site. Been looking for morels a few years. Finally found some this year. First was a small guy by some pines memorial weekend, then this past weekend spotted some nice ones walking my dog in Oconto Co. So relieved to finally have found some . 

Spent many hours this year in the woods searching with no luck. 

Just now really starting to learn tree identification and stuff. Sad the season is probably just about over but pretty sure I'll have better luck next year


----------



## Old Elm (Feb 3, 2013)

3ric4 said:


> Glad I found this site. Been looking for morels a few years. Finally found some this year. First was a small guy by some pines memorial weekend, then this past weekend spotted some nice ones walking my dog in Oconto Co. So relieved to finally have found some .
> 
> Spent many hours this year in the woods searching with no luck.
> 
> ...


Done for this year, but now the really good variety of summer/fall mushroom’s get going. Chanterelles,lobster, old men,hedgehogs, COW’s ect,ect, Up next. Enjoy & welcome to the site.


----------



## freeflow581 (May 3, 2013)

yeah, we kind of took it easy this year and didn't really spend a lot of time chasing morels, but we got plenty.....cheers


----------

